# Tenkara antesten



## Andal (24. April 2020)

Hallo Gemeinde,

irgendwie zipft mich das Tenkara an. Wenig Zeug und sehr pur. Bei Nippon Tackle wird eine A-Tec Rute recht preiswert angeboten. Taugt das was? Wer mag mir seine Erfahrungen mit der Methode mitteilen?

Danke
Andal


----------



## Mescalero (24. April 2020)

Meine Ausrüstung stammt fast komplett von Aliexpress, aus Kostengründen. Maximumcatch hat eine gute Auswahl, liefert zuverlässig und, soweit ich es beurteilen kann, ist die Qualität top.
Die A-Tec Rute kenne ich nicht.


----------



## Slappy (24. April 2020)

Das ist mal minimalistisch


----------



## Elmar Elfers (24. April 2020)

Ich habe hier auch ein Tenkara-Set liegen, war aber noch nicht am Wasser damit. Ausprobieren will ich das auf jeden Fall mal. Mir schwebt ein Gebirgsbach mit vielen Spots zum Pocket-Fischen vor. Mal sehen, vielleicht haut es Ende August hin...


----------



## ralle (24. April 2020)

Fliegenfischen ohne werfen --- das hat was !!


----------



## Elmar Elfers (24. April 2020)

ralle schrieb:


> Fliegenfischen ohne werfen --- das hat was !!


Und ist bestimmt für einige auch ein Start ins "richtige" Fliegenfischen.


----------



## Tikey0815 (24. April 2020)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Und ist bestimmt für einige auch ein Start ins "richtige" Fliegenfischen.


Fliegenfischen kommt mir immer so elitär vor, da lass ich lieber den Beschlapphuten Kochtopfangler mit Balzer Telerute in der einen und Kronen Export in der anderen Hand raushängen


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. April 2020)

Telerute und einen in der Krone ist immer lustig und genau das was sich unwissende Nichtangler so vorstellen.


----------



## Tikey0815 (24. April 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Telerute und einen in der Krone ist immer lustig und genau das was sich unwissende Nichtangler so vorstellen.


Wann ist nochmal Karneval ?


----------



## Kochtopf (24. April 2020)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Wann ist nochmal Karneval ?


Wenn ich mich an meinem Arbeitsplatz so umgucke scheinbar ganzjährig, nur ohne Kostüme und Frohsinn


----------



## Kochtopf (24. April 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Telerute und einen in der Krone ist immer lustig und genau das was sich unwissende Nichtangler so vorstellen.


Der Moment wenn was grosses angebissen hat und man merkt, dass Körpergefühl und Timing nicht Ideal für so eine Herausforderung sind. Der Plumpsgott ist mal beim Anhieb samt Stuhl umgekippt und hat so den 80er Waller gedrillt, ein Bild für die Götter


----------



## Elmar Elfers (24. April 2020)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Fliegenfischen kommt mir immer so elitär vor, da lass ich lieber den Beschlapphuten Kochtopfangler mit Balzer Telerute in der einen und Kronen Export in der anderen Hand raushängen


Ach, die Fusselwerfer sollen sich nicht so haben. Ist auch nur ein Form des Angelns  

@Andal: Wo planst Du damit zu fischen?


----------



## Forelle74 (24. April 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> irgendwie zipft mich das Tenkara an. Wenig Zeug und sehr pur. Bei Nippon Tackle wird eine A-Tec Rute recht preiswert angeboten. Taugt das was? Wer mag mir seine Erfahrungen mit der Methode mitteilen?
> 
> ...


Hallo
Ich hab auch eine von Maxcatch. Diese sind zuverlässig und haben auch nen Europäischen Shop.





						Maxcatch Fishing | Best Fly Fishing and Fly Tying Accessories Shop | maxcatchfishing.com
					

maxcatchfishing.com provides professional fly fishing equipment, fly-fishing tackle, fly rods, fly reels, and fishing guides for you. Choose the right fly fishing gear with our support.



					m.maxcatchfishing.com
				




Ich angle seit nem Jahr ca. mit der Tenkara und es lässt nicht mehr los.
Purer geht's nicht .
Solche Gewässer beangle ich.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Seltener aber auch möglich das man was in eBay Kleinanzeigen findet.

Fürn Rhein is das aber nix.
Grüße Michi


----------



## trawar (24. April 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> irgendwie zipft mich das Tenkara an. Wenig Zeug und sehr pur. Bei Nippon Tackle wird eine A-Tec Rute recht preiswert angeboten. Taugt das was? Wer mag mir seine Erfahrungen mit der Methode mitteilen?
> 
> ...


Ich habe eine Casting und eine Spinning Rute von A Tec und kenne noch einpaar weitere A Tec Nutzer.
Ruten sind super verarbeitet und P/L finde ich stimmt auch.
Laut Netz Informationen ist der A Tec der strippen zieher hinter Tailwalk und spätestens die sollten bekannt sein.


----------



## Eisenkneter (24. April 2020)

Jetzt bin ich neugierig geworden. Was ist denn das? Fliegenfischen ohne rolle? Also tippfischen mit kunstfliegen? Oder eher Czech Nymphing wo ich zwar ne rolle hab aber nicht benutze weil ich gar nicht werfe? Also kann ich sie auch weglassen.
Wir reden also vom Stippangeln mit Kunstfliegen?


----------



## angler1996 (24. April 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich an meinem Arbeitsplatz so umgucke scheinbar ganzjährig, nur ohne Kostüme und Frohsinn



hä, Angelst Du am FKK? , nei so ein Schlingel;-)))


----------



## Mescalero (24. April 2020)

@Mordskerl


----------



## Taxidermist (24. April 2020)

Mordskerl schrieb:


> Wir reden also vom Stippangeln mit Kunstfliegen?



So könnte man das definieren.
Die Crux ist, dass du ziemlich nah dran bist, Weitwürfe ist nicht und du somit im visuellen Bereich des Fischs bist.
Das macht aber wohl auch den Reiz der Methode aus?
Also immer schön aus der Deckung raus, oder den Fischreiher machen.

Jürgen


----------



## Forelle74 (24. April 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Bei Nippon Tackle wird eine A-Tec Rute recht preiswert angeboten.
> Danke
> Andal


Meinst du im Laden?
Im Shop steht nicht Lagernd.









						Nippon-Tackle | Premium Angelausrüstung aus Japan
					

Baitcasting-Ruten, Spinnruten, Angelrollen, Kunstköder, Angelboote und Bekleidung




					www.nippon-tackle.com
				





Ich hatte die auch schon mal in Erwägung gezogen.


----------



## hanzz (24. April 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Fürn Rhein is das aber nix.


Wieso nicht?


----------



## Forelle74 (24. April 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Wieso nicht?


Hallo
Naja gehen wirds überall.
Eigentlich fischt man ja fast an der Oberfläche.
Mit Nymphe max. Vorfachlänge ca.50cm.
Mann muss  schauen wofür die Technik eigentlich entwickelt worden ist.
Kleine überschaubare Bergbäche .
Forellen bis etwa 30/40cm.
Kommt auch auf die Aktion der Rute an.
Döbel konnte ich auch schon fangen,  aber keine riesigen.

Bei größeren Fischen ist halt schnell Sense, vor allem wenn sie viel Platz zum flüchten haben.

In ruhigeren Zonen auf Weißfisch macht es bestimmt auch Spaß.


----------



## Eisenkneter (24. April 2020)

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich will die methode nicht abwerten. Bin nur neugierig.
Ich frag mich nur warum ich extra ne rute für brauche ohne rollenhalter und nicht einfach keine schnur von der rolle ziehe. Dann kann ich auch tippfischen. Bis vor die füsse. Und wenns sein muss lass ich 20 meter fliegen. Warum soll ich mich einschränken?
Und sag jetzt bitte keiner gewicht. Bei ner 96 gramm aftma 4 rute und nem carbonröllchen von 150g.


----------



## Forelle74 (24. April 2020)

Mordskerl schrieb:


> Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich will die methode nicht abwerten. Bin nur neugierig.
> Ich frag mich nur warum ich extra ne rute für brauche ohne rollenhalter und nicht einfach keine schnur von der rolle ziehe. Dann kann ich auch tippfischen. Bis vor die füsse. Und wenns sein muss lass ich 20 meter fliegen. Warum soll ich mich einschränken?
> Und sag jetzt bitte keiner gewicht. Bei ner 96 gramm aftma 4 rute und nem carbonröllchen von 150g.


Du kannst das auch so machen , warum nicht?
Allerdings brauchst du um (traditionell) zu Fischen ne Tenkara fliege.
Die wird ja mehr oder weniger ständig gezupft.
Tenkara ist noch etwas aktiver wie normales Fliegenfischen.
Man fischt schnell nen gewissen Radius aus.
Die Ruten Länge beträgt ca 3,60m.
Und die Fliege kommt im Prinzip immer steil von oben.
Ob das mit ner kürzeren Fliegenrute und der dicken Schnur gut geht weiß ich nicht.
Da müsstest halt nur mim Vorfach Arbeiten.
Das dürfte dann nicht viel länger als die Rute sein.
Noch kurz zum Gewicht.
Meine Tenkara wiegt 87g.
Man wirft ja viel übers Handgelenk.
Da kann das mehr an Gewicht schon was ausmachen.
Getestet hab ichs noch nicht.
Grüße Michi


----------



## rippi (24. April 2020)

Die Gamakatsu Gamakeiryu Multiflex Ruten sind für Tenkararuten günstig und super Ruten. Die Schnüre lassen sich aus billigsten Wels-Monooschnüren selber flechten, sind dann aber je nach eigener Fähigkeit nicht so gut. Worauf es aber wirklich ankommt: der Neoprenanzug. Im Falle eines Kapitalen Fisches muss man einfach ins Wasser und dann ab mit der Strömung.


----------



## Forelle74 (24. April 2020)

Hier mal die Ausrüstung. 
Außer die Wathose und Poolbrille brauchts nicht mehr.
Die hat aber ja auch meist  jeder Fliegenfischer dabei.
Ne kleine Auswahl An Fliegen die Schnurrolle und noch Vorfach Tipet passen locker in die Tasche.
Natürlich ist auch ein Maßband dabei.


----------



## Andal (24. April 2020)

Ich finde es einfach "geil" mit so wenig Zeug trotzdem voll ausgerüstet zu sein. Sicher könnte man es auch (wieder) mit der klassischen Fliege probieren, aber da kostet auch schon die Leine allein so viel, wie beim Tenkara das ganze Zeug. Ich bin da noch sehr in der Findungsphase. Schreibt bitte weiter eure Erfahrungen.


----------



## Kochtopf (24. April 2020)

Mordskerl schrieb:


> Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich will die methode nicht abwerten. Bin nur neugierig.
> Ich frag mich nur warum ich extra ne rute für brauche ohne rollenhalter und nicht einfach keine schnur von der rolle ziehe. Dann kann ich auch tippfischen. Bis vor die füsse. Und wenns sein muss lass ich 20 meter fliegen. Warum soll ich mich einschränken?
> Und sag jetzt bitte keiner gewicht. Bei ner 96 gramm aftma 4 rute und nem carbonröllchen von 150g.


Weils einem Freude macht?
Warum eine zweite Fliegenrute, warum ein, zwei, drei Matchruten... wenn wir die Sinnfrage nach Tackleanschaffungen stellen, ja wo kommen wir denn da hin?


----------



## Andal (24. April 2020)

Eben. Alleine zu wissen, ich wäre gerüstet, wenn es so käme, dass ich bräuchte... reicht doch als legitimer Kaufgrund und Anlass zur Zufriedenheit völlig aus.

Und im Moment fesselt mich der Gedanke, quasi aus dem "Westentaschl" heraus, mir ein paar Fischlein zu erwedeln. Selbst wenn ich sie bloss einige wenige Male wirklich bestimmungsgemäß (z.B. am Bergbach in Tirol) einsetzen würde, ist mir diese Anschaffung aktuell sehr sympathisch.


----------



## hanzz (24. April 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Naja gehen wirds überall.
> Eigentlich fischt man ja fast an der Oberfläche.
> Mit Nymphe max. Vorfachlänge ca.50cm.
> ...


Danke. 
Ich weiß nicht, wie es bei Andal ausschaut und wo er die Methode zum Einsatz bringen möchte, aber da wo ich am Rhein unterwegs bin, patroullieren im Flachen Abends Döbel in den Buhnenfeldern herum. 
Macht sicher Laune.


----------



## Mescalero (24. April 2020)

@Andal 
Du Anstifter!

Obwohl ich momentan kein Fließgewässer habe, musste ich heute einfach los und habe mein Glück an einem Vereinstümpel versucht. Erst ganz traditionell mit einer Kebari, nach wenigen Minuten hat es gerappelt - großer Fisch! Leider abgerissen.

Dann habe ich eine Green Weenie angebunden und es tat sich lange nichts. Dann doch: kleiner Hecht. Vermutlich war der erste Fisch auch einer, das Tippet (4x also 0,16 FC) sah eher durchgeschnitten als zerrissen aus. 
Ich hab dann noch einen Squirmy Wormy probiert und auch einen Biss, der ist aber ausgestiegen, bevor es richtig zur Sache ging.

Man braucht also nicht zwingend einen plätschernden Hochgebirgsbach, um mit einer Ausrüstung, die (von Kescher und Rute abgesehen) in die Hosentaschen passt, ziemlich viel Spaß zu haben.


----------



## Michael.S (30. April 2020)

Tenkara Fischen würde mich auch interessieren , Zielfisch wäre bei mir mangels Salmonidengewässer der Barsch , Gewässer See oder Kanal , mit einer normalen Fliegenrute habe ich das schon erfolgreich gemacht , Goldkopfnymphen dürften doch eigentlich gut funktionieren auf Barsch , hat schon mal jemand am See oder Kanal mit der Tenkara gefischt ?


----------



## Mescalero (30. April 2020)

Es gibt den Youtubekanal eines Amerikaners, der viel in Stillgewässern fischt. Meist vom Kajak aus. Der nutzt aber auch alle möglichen anderen Köder... wenn man die Dogmen ignoriert, geht vieles. Ich würde es probieren!


----------



## Mescalero (1. Mai 2020)

Heute wurden unsere Fließgewasser freigegeben und ich musste trotz Sauwetter gleich los. Der Bach ist ein träge zwischen den Wiesen dahinmurmelndes, schlammiges Wasser - Forellen gibt es zwar aber eher sporadisch. Auswerfen war wegen des böigen Windes unmöglich, ich habe die Fliege eher treiben lassen oder gegen die Strömung gestrippt.

Neben ein paar Zupfern gab es eine schöne Rotfeder und einen pubertären Döbel, das wars. Beide haben auf eine 16er Nymphe gebissen. 
Leider bin ich auf meine Maxcatch-Rute gelatscht und es hat laut und deutlich gekracht, ich könnte brechen. Mal sehen, vielleicht kann ich sie reparieren. Auf jeden Fall bestelle ich mir Ersatz, die sind ja nicht so teuer.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (3. Mai 2020)

Moin,

ich bin nach einiger Überlegung und Testen davon abgekommen, so eine eigene Ausrüstung anzuschaffen.
Generell mag ich beim Angeln das Drillen.
Was mir gar keinen Spaß macht, ist Angeln mit der Handleine, da mir dabei das Gefühl fehlt, über eine Rute zu drillen.
Fischen / Drillen mit der Handleine hat für mich wenig mit Angeln zu tun.
Beim Tenkara Fischen ist es so, dass ein Drill über die Rute immer nur zu Beginn, also nach dem Biss, stattfindet.
Auf ca. 30-50% der Schnurlänge wird der Fisch ohne Rute über die Schnur, die in der Hand gehalten wird, herausgezerrt, wie beispielsweise in diesem Video zu sehen, da die Schnur länger als die Rute ist:




(Ebenso in fast allen anderen Tenkara-Videos).

Andererseits erinnert mich Tenkara Fischen an ein Kindheitserlebnis, wo ich zum ersten Mal mit der Kunstfliege in Kontakt kam, als ich an einem Gebirgssee unter einem Baum steigende Bachforellen beobachten und zwei von denen mit einer alten schwarzen, stumpfen Kunstfliege kurz haken konnte, die ich an "freier Leine" an meiner Stipprute präsentierte.

Was mich ebenfalls vom Tenkara Fischen weg gebracht hat ist, dass ich eben das Werfen mit der Fliegenrute und -schnur sehr schön finde. Wenn die Schnur durch die Luft gleitet oder über das Wasser abrollt, das hat schon was.
Die Zeit am Fliegengewässer würde ich dann lieber mit schönem Werfen verbringen. 

Was mich ebenfalls etwas enttäuscht hat, aber für den persönlichen Einsatz zu verändern wäre ist, dass Entomologie beim Tenkara Fischen gar nicht vermittelt wird. Man verweist nur auf effektive fischbringende, traditionelle Phantasiefliegen. Das Wissen über Insekten, was bei vielen Fliegenfischern vorhanden ist, wird nicht gelehrt und gar nicht mal angesprochen.
Das liegt m. M. daran, dass es beim Tenkara Fischen traditionell nur darum geht möglichst viel Fisch in möglichst kurzer Zeit zu Fangen um die Familie durchzubringen. Das hat auch Gutes.

Am Gebirgsbach oder an kleinen Bächen generell, soweit man es überhaupt verantworten kann die Kinderstube zu verangeln oder wenn es keine  reine Kinderstube ist, könnte ich mir so eine Rute aber dennoch vorstellen.

TL


----------



## Mescalero (3. Mai 2020)

Meine Rute ist repariert. Im Fundus befand sich ein Stück Carbon im passenden Format (Pfeilschaft vom Bogensport), das ich in die gebrochenen Hälften geklebt habe. Die Bruchstelle und weitere gesplitterte Bereiche wurden mit Wicklungen gesichert.

Der Praxistest erfolgte heute. Positiv: das Verhalten der Rute beim Werfen ist nicht beeinträchtigt. Schlecht: da der Bruch ziemlich genau mittig war und das eingeleimte Rohr natürlich den Blank an dieser Stelle versteift, ist eben auch die Aktion verändert. Leider habe ich nix gefangen, weiß also noch nicht, ob sich das negativ bei Belastung auswirkt. Auch blöd: die Rute lässt sich nicht mehr ganz zusammenschieben....
Aber immerhin muss ich nicht gleich Ersatz beschaffen und die Reparatur hat praktisch nichts gekostet, alle Zutaten hatte ich da.

edit: Bild eingefügt, unter der mittleren Wicklung ist der Bruch


----------



## Forelle74 (9. Juli 2020)

Hallo
Hab mir bei Joom ne neue Rute bestellt.
Am 22.06.
Heute ist sie schon angekommen.  
Optisch vom Gewicht und vom wedeln genau wie meine anderen Tenkara Ruten.
@Andal
Die kann man sich bedenkenlos bestellen für 10€.
Zur Not dient sie als Köfi Stippe.





Ich werde sie auf jedenfall auch praktisch testen und dann hier berichten.
Grüße Michi


----------



## Mr. Sprock (12. Juli 2020)

Hier ist übrigens gerade was frei geworden, falls jemand Bedarf hat, den Boom in D. mitzunehmen:
tenkara-fishing.com


----------



## Forelle74 (12. Juli 2020)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Hier ist übrigens gerade was frei geworden, falls jemand Bedarf hat, den Boom in D. mitzunehmen:
> tenkara-fishing.com


Irgendwie verstehe ich deinen Post nicht


----------



## Minimax (12. Juli 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> @Andal
> Ich hab dann noch einen *Squirmy Wormy* probiert



Ketzer, in der Hölle sollst Du schmoren! Nur die reine Lehre darf bestehen, Halford möge dich strafen!

Ganz herzliches Petri, zum Tenkara Hecht 
hg
Minimax


----------



## Forelle74 (12. Juli 2020)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> Was mich ebenfalls etwas enttäuscht hat, aber für den persönlichen Einsatz zu verändern wäre ist, dass Entomologie beim Tenkara Fischen gar nicht vermittelt wird. Man verweist nur auf effektive fischbringende, traditionelle Phantasiefliegen. Das Wissen über Insekten, was bei vielen Fliegenfischern vorhanden ist, wird nicht gelehrt und gar nicht mal angesprochen.
> ...


Naja, das sehe ich etwa anders. 
Grad die Japaner Philosophieren ja das man Tenkara zu seinem eigenen Ding machen soll.

Alle Angelmethoden ziehen darauf ab viel Fisch mit einem Köder zu Fangen.
Und Früher also vor 100 Jahren und mehr war der Fisch meist zum Verzehr gedacht. 
Alle Angelmethoden haben ja ihren Ursprung in Vergangenen Zeiten.

Ich Fische gern mal so weils mir persönlich viel Spaß bereitet. 
Meine vorhandene Insektenkunde ist nur Hilfreich. 
Keiner schreibt fest wie man damit Fischen soll.
Nymphen funktionieren oft besser als die traditionelle Kebari. 
Auch kleine trockene kann man so anbieten. 
Wenn sie halt grad nicht drauf stehen beißen sie sich nicht.
Wie bei anderen Fliegen auch.
Grüße Michi


----------



## Andal (12. Juli 2020)

Denke mal, dass der Angler diesen Mangel an Fachwissen schnell ergänzen wird, wenn die sparsamen Erklärungen des Beipackzettels ihr Ende erreicht haben. Wie bei allen anderen Methoden halt auch. Die einen gehen in medias res und die anderen hauen ein Ei drüber...


----------



## vermesser (13. Juli 2020)

Da mich das Thema insofern interessiert, dass wir hier Bäche haben, die streckenweise nur mit der Fliege beangelbar sind...wie groß dürfen die Fische sein, um sie mit diesem Gerät bändigen zu können? Das ist so ein kritischer Punkt, der mich etwas das Vertrauen in die Methode verlieren lässt...

Ich stippe auch ungern ohne Rolle, da man schon gegen kleine Karpfen fast chancenlos ist (ohne Gummizug mit der Telestippe)...wie ist das beim Tenkara? Krieg ich eine mögliche 50er Bafo damit gebändigt oder endet das im Prinzip immer mit einem Knall?


----------



## Forelle74 (13. Juli 2020)

vermesser schrieb:


> Da mich das Thema insofern interessiert, dass wir hier Bäche haben, die streckenweise nur mit der Fliege beangelbar sind...wie groß dürfen die Fische sein, um sie mit diesem Gerät bändigen zu können? Das ist so ein kritischer Punkt, der mich etwas das Vertrauen in die Methode verlieren lässt...
> 
> Ich stippe auch ungern ohne Rolle, da man schon gegen kleine Karpfen fast chancenlos ist (ohne Gummizug mit der Telestippe)...wie ist das beim Tenkara? Krieg ich eine mögliche 50er Bafo damit gebändigt oder endet das im Prinzip immer mit einem Knall?


Hallo
Die Tenkara Ruten haben auch eine Action angegeben.
7:3 hat meine zb.
angegeben sind die mit:
Ultralight 5:5
Light 6:4
Medium light 7:3
Medium 8:2

6:4 sollen für Forellen bis 30cm konzipiert sein.
7:3 für Forellen bis 40 cm. Usw
Mit meiner konnte ich Forellen bis 35 cm locker landen.


----------



## vermesser (13. Juli 2020)

Wie ist dieses 6:4 usw. zu lesen? Schnall ich noch nicht. Also brauchte ich Minimum 7:3, wenn Forellen um die 40 immer mal möglich sind? 

Da das ganze nicht teuer ist und für diesen Randbereich tauglich wäre anscheinend, ohne extra Fliegenfischen zu lernen, könnte das interessant sein...


----------



## Forelle74 (13. Juli 2020)

vermesser schrieb:


> Wie ist dieses 6:4 usw. zu lesen? Schnall ich noch nicht. Also brauchte ich Minimum 7:3, wenn Forellen um die 40 immer mal möglich sind?
> 
> Da das ganze nicht teuer ist und für diesen Randbereich tauglich wäre anscheinend, ohne extra Fliegenfischen zu lernen, könnte das interessant sein...


Für den Anfang würde ich eine nicht zu leichte nehmen.
7:3 ist so das Mittelmaß..
Du wirst feststellen das die alle recht leicht sind.
Eine Tenkara Rute wiegt um die 80g bei ca. 3,60-4m.
Eine traditionelle Schnur und 50 cm 0,15er mono .
Fertig ist der Zauber.
Ne 40ger kannst du bedenkenlos landen.
Größere hab ich mit der Tenkara noch nicht gefangen.

Noch kurz weil du bedenken hast das die Schnur bei ner größeren reißt. 
Die Ruten haben noch ne gute Aktion. 
Sind auch gar nicht so schwabbelig.
Aber in Kombi mit der Schnur und dem Vorfach ist das wie ein riesiges Gummiband gegen das der Fisch schwimmt.
Und wenn er kurz ruhig ist ziehst ihn in den Kescher. 
Wenn man es nicht übertreibt reißt man das auch nicht ab.
Eher das der Fisch sich selbst abhakt durcheine Rolle. 
Sind ja Schonhaken mit denen ich Fische.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (13. Juli 2020)

Servus,
Die Geschichte mit der angegebenen Aktion ist natürlich so ne Sache... wenn man auf Grund der äußeren Umstände (Bäume, Büsche etc.) die Möglichkeiten der Rute nicht voll nutzen kann, steht man auch bei kleineren Fischen schnell mal dumm da. Grundsätzlich würde ich aber auch das Landen von Fischen bis an die 50 ran für möglich halten.
Ich hab im Frühling auch überlegt mir trotz genügend anderen Materials zum Bachfischen noch eine Tenkara zuzulegen. Einerseits weil ich gern Neues probiere, zum andern hatte ich auch schon eine konkrete Idee wo ich die Tenke nutze. Grade jetzt im Juli/August sind alle Wiesen mindestens schon 1 mal gemäht und man kann einigermaßen kraftsparend Strecke machen. Abends steigen die Fische nach den Köcherfliegen und sind gut auszumachen.
 Aaaber, den dichten Pflanzengürtel ( teils über 2m hoch) am Ufer mäht natürlich niemand. Deshalb heisst es, für jeden Fisch den man anwerfen möchte, irgendwo unterhalb möglichste leise durch die Brennesseln zum Wasser zu kommen, nach oben pirschen und dann erst evtl. zum Wurf kommen. Früher hat mich das nicht gestört, aber man wird ja nicht jünger und die Böschungen nicht weniger steil.
Dafür hatte ich dieses Jahr eigentlich eine Tenkara vorgesehen. Plan war mich einfach vor oder falls distanztechnisch erforderlich, in den Planzengürtel stellen und nur runter ans Wasser zu gehn, falls man einen Fisch dran hat. Das würde viel Kraft und Zeit sparen, die Bereiche wo die Bäume zu dicht stehen einfach auslassen und irgendwann mit einer anderen Technik befischen.
Verworfen hab ich die Anschaffung einer Tenkaraausrüstung dann aus einem ganz anderen Grund: die beiden Bäche wo ich mich hauptsächlich aufhalte, verlaufen beide nach Süden. Vor allem der Hauptbach läuft von NW nach SO, wenn ich also wie üblicherweise nötig, mich gegen die Fließrichtung bewege, hab ich fast immer den Wind genau im Gesicht. Das bringt schon beim normalen FF viele ungenaue Würfe, Hänger und damit oft sehr schnell verbrannte Stellen. Deshalb hab das Tenken für dieses Jahr noch ausgeschlossen, aber was nicht ist, kann ja vllt. noch werden  .

Meinen Trieb nach etwas Neuem hab ich ja trotzdem befriedigt indem ich mir eine 2er Spielzeugrute fürs Euronymphing zugelegt habe. Mangels schneller Strömung hab ich die mittlerweile zweckentfremdet und fische sie mit 3er Schnur fast ausschliesslich auf Döbel und andere Weisfische, macht auch Spaß.


----------



## Andal (13. Juli 2020)

Für das Tenkara spricht halt, dass man quasi mit einem Nichts an Ausrüstung auskommt und man vergleichsweise deutlich weniger Geld lässt, als mit einer qualitativ soliden FF Ausstattung. Vor allem das "Nichts" zipft mich mich immer noch gewaltig an.


----------



## Forelle74 (13. Juli 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Für das Tenkara spricht halt, dass man quasi mit einem Nichts an Ausrüstung auskommt und man vergleichsweise deutlich weniger Geld lässt, als mit einer qualitativ soliden FF Ausstattung. Vor allem das "Nichts" zipft mich mich immer noch gewaltig an.


Ein gutes Set bekommt man mittlerweile zwischen 50-70 €.
Wenn man ein Sparfuchs ist kann man mit dem Einzellkauf evtl. Noch ein paar Euronen weniger ausgeben. 
Wo das Zeug rausgekommen ist wurden Preise von 200-300 € aufgerufen. 
Das ist für ne Telerute die alle aus Asien kommen meiner Meinung nach viel zu viel.


----------



## Andal (13. Juli 2020)

...nur hat man fürs das gleiche Geld vielleicht mit Ach & Krach eine Fliegenschnur gekauft.


----------



## Mescalero (13. Juli 2020)

@Hanjupp-0815 
Du schreibst mir aus der Seele! Wahrscheinlich meinst du sogar denselben Bach....eigentlich müsste man waten, um ihn ordentlich zu befischen. 
Für diese Situationen ist mir die 3,60m Rute oft schon zu lang, noch eine Rute möchte ich aber nicht, zumal die Auswahl abseits der Standardgrößen deutlich geringer ist. Vielleicht entfremde ich einfach eine Stippe zweck....


----------



## Andal (13. Juli 2020)

Mein erklärtes Ziel ist es einfach mit möglichst "Nichts" ein paar Fischlein zu fangen. Denen will ich auch nichts - nur fangen.


----------



## Forelle74 (13. Juli 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Mein erklärtes Ziel ist es einfach mit möglichst "Nichts" ein paar Fischlein zu fangen. Denen will ich auch nichts - nur fangen.


Das wird auf jedenfall gut klappen. 
Irgendwer steht immer auf Kleinstinsekten.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (13. Juli 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> ...nur hat man fürs das gleiche Geld vielleicht mit Ach & Krach eine Fliegenschnur gekauft.


Wo er recht hat , hat er recht


----------



## vermesser (16. Juli 2020)

Interessant finde ich die Idee mit der Stippe...wäre das theoretisch für erste Versuche denkbar? 4m Stippe, eine Stücke olle Fliegenschnur, Vorfach, Fliege?


----------



## Forelle74 (16. Juli 2020)

vermesser schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich die Idee mit der Stippe...wäre das theoretisch für erste Versuche denkbar? 4m Stippe, eine Stücke olle Fliegenschnur, Vorfach, Fliege?


Warum nicht?
Tenkara Ruten sind halt voll biegsam bis zum Halbkreis.
Nicht allzu weich und nicht bretthart.
Man muss ja dagegenhalten wenn ein einigermaßen Fisch anbeißt.
Ich würde aber ein Stück farbige Dicke Mono oder Fluorocarbon nehmen.ca0,30/0,35 er.
Das nennen die Japaner Level Line.
Also Rutenlänge ca. mit der Level Line danach ein Stück Vorfach. Ca 50cm bis ein Meter.
Das Vorfach wäre die Sollbruchstelle und sollte Vorher reißen bevor die Rute bricht.
Ist mir aber noch nie passiert.
Ich nehme 0,15er Fluorocarbon.


----------



## Forelle74 (16. Juli 2020)

vermesser schrieb:


> Ich stippe auch ungern ohne Rolle, da man schon gegen kleine Karpfen fast chancenlos ist (ohne Gummizug mit der Telestippe)...



Wenn ich so sehe was die Chinesen mit der Stipprute rausziehen brauchen wir uns mit unseren kleinen Karpfen keine Gedanken machen .


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (16. Juli 2020)

Wahrscheinlich hat Master Damao das Monster auch 3 Tage gedrillt, die sahen beide ziemlich platt aus .


----------



## Mikesch (16. Juli 2020)

Der hat wohl damit gerechnet, dass er schwimmen gehen muss. Ansonsten hätte er keine Schwimmweste am Ufer getragen.


----------



## hester (14. Januar 2021)

Kann jemand Literatur zu diesem Thema empfehlen? Interessiert mich doch immer mehr.


----------



## Forelle74 (14. Januar 2021)

hester schrieb:


> Kann jemand Literatur zu diesem Thema empfehlen? Interessiert mich doch immer mehr.


Hallo
Am meisten Inspiriert hat mich damals diese Webseite.


			Tenkara Germany
		

Ist eigentlich alles bei was man wissen mus.
Bloß die Ruten Empfehlungen sind etwas veraltet.
Ich kann dir da aber gern weiterhelfen.
Ich hab mittlerweile mehrere Tenkara Ruten und noch zwei Japan Stippen.

Selbst Videos darüber gibt's wenig gute.
Grüße Michi


----------



## hester (14. Januar 2021)

Danke, werde ich mich mal einlesen.


----------



## rustaweli (16. Januar 2021)

hester schrieb:


> Danke, werde ich mich mal einlesen.


Tolle Seite @Forelle74 !
Hester, auch unter dem Namen "Pesca Alla Valesiana" kannst Du Artikel und Videos finden. Ist selbiges, nur aus italienischer Historie gewachsen. Anscheinend wohl gar fast identische Fliegen wie in Japan.
Füge Dir Mal ein Link per PN ein, da kannst Dich auch einlesen zwecks Tenkara.
Tooles Thema, erst jetzt entdeckt!


----------



## rustaweli (16. Januar 2021)




----------



## hester (16. Januar 2021)

Ein toller Film, der beeindruckendste Satz "Perfektion ist nicht dann erreicht, wenn es nichts mehr hinzuzufügen gibt. sondern wenn man nichts mehr weglassen kann"
grandios.


----------



## hester (16. Januar 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Am meisten Inspiriert hat mich damals diese Webseite.
> 
> 
> ...


Kannst du eventuell eine Rutenempfehlung abgeben? Preis ist erstmal Nebensache, Schnur wäre auch interessant. Kennt jemand Nissin Kawashi?


----------



## Forelle74 (16. Januar 2021)

Hallo
@hester 
Ich hab die:
https://m.maxcatchfishing.com/Tenkara_Fly_Fishing_Rod_ACTION_Super_Light_Traditional_Tenkara_Rod_with_Hook_keepers_.html?search=Tenkara &description=1&sub_category=1&page=2

Die Firma hat die meiste Auswahl in Sachen Tenkara was ich gefunden hab.
Bin auch sehr zufrieden mit der Qualität.





						Fly Fishing Rods, Reels, Lines and Accessories from MaxCatch - MaxCatchFishing
					

Founded in 2005, Maxcatch began life as one man’s dream, a dream of a world where everyone, regardless of their economic circumstances, has the opportunity to discover and embrace the wondrous and engaging sport of fly fishing.




					m.maxcatchfishing.com
				



Für den Anfang kannst aber mit der Marke nix verkehrt machen.
Die von dier gefragte Nissin kenn ich nicht.

Im Ebay gibt's auch Japan Daiwas die hätte mich auch mal gejuckt.
Ich hab aber noch ne sehr hochwertige Hemingway Tenkara mal in Kleinanzeigen gefunden.
Bei 50€ musst ich zuschlagen.
Die gibt's aber schon lang nimmer.

Patagonia hatte auch mal was im Programm.


----------



## Forelle74 (16. Januar 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


>


Das ist wohl das beste Video was ich dazu je gesehen hab.

Hab auch schon gelesen das sich der Italienische Stil parallel gebildet hat.
Rein von Tenkara her gibt's ne U.S.A Comunity die gute Videos dazu machen.
Auch Lernvideos gibt's und nen Shop.










						Tenkara USA: America's Leader in Tenkara Fishing Gear & Knowledge
					

Tenkara USA aims to modernize the traditional Japanese roots of Tenkara fly fishing through the community we serve and the innovative products we provide.




					tenkarausa.com
				



Ist auch bisl was auf YouTube.
Generell versteht man die Videos auch ohne viel Englisch Kenntnisse.
Aber wenn man die Montage richtig hat ist der Rest eigentlich kein Problem.
Ist alles kein Hexen Werk.
Ruhe am Wasser ist halt gefragt,weil man sehr dicht am Fisch ist.
Dann werden sich schnell Erfolge einstellen  
Grüße Michi


----------



## Skott (16. Januar 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


>


Was für ein toller und glücklicher Mann...!


----------



## hester (16. Januar 2021)

Ich bin fasziniert.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. Januar 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


>



Der _Norman Maclean_ der italienischen Alpen. 

Die Bachforelle an Stelle 15:03 ist ja wohl der Oberhammer, so viele rote Tupfen.


----------



## rhinefisher (16. Januar 2021)

Was für ein Hype - hat man in Europa doch unter dem Namen Tip fishing oder Tipangeln auch immer schon gemacht..
Und dieses Gewese um die speziellen Ruten - sollte nicht jede 20€ Stippe vom Ali dafür geeignet sein..?
Sicherlich ne sehr ursprüngliche und auch ansprechende Angelei, aber diesen Hype kann ich nicht so ganz nachvollziehen.


----------



## Forelle74 (16. Januar 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Was für ein Hype - hat man in Europa doch unter dem Namen Tip fishing oder Tipangeln auch immer schon gemacht..
> Und dieses Gewese um die speziellen Ruten - sollte nicht jede 20€ Stippe vom Ali dafür geeignet sein..?
> Sicherlich ne sehr ursprüngliche und auch ansprechende Angelei, aber diesen Hype kann ich nicht so ganz nachvollziehen.


Das ist wahrscheinlich wie bei allem.
Ich kann zum Beispiel den ganzen Zeck Wahn nicht verstehen.
Da kann man auch Daiwa Ruten nehmen für die gleiche Angelei  .

Das hier ist eher wie ne Philosophie.
Das Wasser und seine Bewohner zu lesen.
Die richtige Fliege zu servieren.
Noch verbundener mit der Natur, mitten im Wasser ,eins sein  mit dem Element...
Ich übertreibs grad wiederoder?
Aber ich denke hier wird sich jeder Angler wieder finden.
Weil für jeden seine Methode das wahre ist.
Hauptsache Angeln halt.

Ruten geht im Prinzip jede geeignete.
Ali Stippen sind oft sogar schon Tenkara Ruten im Prinzip.
Heißen oft River,oder Streame Pole oder ähnlich.
Wenn das Material und die Aktion passt ist sie auch fürs Tenkara Fischen geeignet.
Und für Stppen auf Ukelei,Rotauge und Co. sowieso.
Oben hab ich irgendwo ne Joom Rute gepostet die gut funktioniert.


----------



## Andal (16. Januar 2021)

Am Tenkara reizt mich nach wie vor, dass man so gut wie gar nix braucht, was in einem Rucksackerl irgendwie auftragen würde. Ob das nun "hyped", oder nicht, juckt mich gar nicht!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. Januar 2021)

Gesetz dem Fall ich möchte es einmal mit meiner 4m CFK-Teleskopstipprute ausprobieren. Hat jemand eine gute Anleitung, zum Knüpfen einer solchen Wurfschnur, Vorfaches etc.? Wenn dann möchte ich mir das Equipment dafür nämlich kostengünstig selbst herstellen. Eben weil es eine ziemlich gehypte Angelmethode ist, scheint mir das ganze Geraffel doch arg überteuert. _"Herr Tenkara" _weiß scheinbar wie man Geld verdient.

Vielleicht aber auch eine gute Gelegenheit in das lange schon geplante Fliegenbinden einzusteigen?

Das gerne beworbene _"Rucksackrütchen für die Wandertour"_ sehe ich in unseren Breiten allerdings eher nicht, in den USA und anderswo mag so etwas aber sicherlich funktionieren.


----------



## Minimax (16. Januar 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Das hier ist eher wie ne *Philosophie*.
> Das Wasser und seine Bewohner zu lesen.
> Die richtige Fliege zu servieren.
> Noch verbundener mit der Natur, mitten im Wasser ,eins sein  mit dem Element...



Den Fisch zu finden, ihn zu haken und zu drillen, und sich zu erfreuen am Kreischen der Bremse.


----------



## Andal (16. Januar 2021)

Das größte Problem dürfte hierzulande sein, dass man Erlaubnisse für die passenden Bacherl bekommt. Aber auch das sollte sich lösen lassen.


----------



## Forelle74 (16. Januar 2021)

Dir zwei Sachen fallen im Wanderrucksack gar nicht auf.
Außer der Kescher vielleicht.


----------



## Forelle74 (16. Januar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Gesetz dem Fall ich möchte es einmal mit meiner 4m CFK-Teleskopstipprute ausprobieren. Hat jemand eine gute Anleitung, zum Knüpfen einer solchen Wurfschnur, Vorfaches etc.? Wenn dann möchte ich mir das Equipment dafür nämlich kostengünstig selbst herstellen. Eben weil es eine ziemlich gehypte Angelmethode ist, scheint mir das ganze Geraffel doch arg überteuert. _"Herr Tenkara" _weiß scheinbar wie man Geld verdient.
> 
> Vielleicht aber auch eine gute Gelegenheit in das lange schon geplante Fliegenbinden einzusteigen?
> 
> Das gerne beworbene _"Rucksackrütchen für die Wandertour"_ sehe ich in unseren Breiten allerdings eher nicht, in den USA und anderswo mag so etwas aber sicherlich funktionieren.


Hi hier gibt's ne Anleitung im Board.
Hallo Freunde

Ich habe angefangen selber Schnüre für Tenkara zu flechten. Diese sollten idealerweise verjüngend sein.
Ich habe das ganze dokumentiert und zeige es Euch auf den angehängten pdf's.
Falls jemand Fragen dazu hat, oder Verbesserungsvorschläge, freue ich mich darauf... https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/knotenlos-verjuengende-tenkara-schnuere-flechten.291741/
Als Level Line geht aber auch einfach ein Stück Mono zwischen 0,30 und 0,40.
Am besten farbig.


----------



## rhinefisher (16. Januar 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Dir zwei Sachen fallen im Wanderrucksack gar nicht auf.
> Außer der Kescher vielleicht.



Da macht ne kleine Rolle den Kohl aber auch nicht mehr fett... 
Und man ist viel breiter aufgestellt.


----------



## rustaweli (16. Januar 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Was für ein Hype - hat man in Europa doch unter dem Namen Tip fishing oder Tipangeln auch immer schon gemacht..
> Und dieses Gewese um die speziellen Ruten - sollte nicht jede 20€ Stippe vom Ali dafür geeignet sein..?
> Sicherlich ne sehr ursprüngliche und auch ansprechende Angelei, aber diesen Hype kann ich nicht so ganz nachvollziehen.


Eben nicht! Bitte, ganz höflichst verstehen, aber das hat absolut NULL(!) mit Tipangeln oder schlimmer, Tungsten zu tun! Das sind oberflächliche oder nicht in der Materie steckende Sichtweisen plus Urteile! Tenkara oder Pesca Alla Valesiana ist das was es ist, einfach samt tiefster Tiefe! Und nein - auch mit der Stippe läuft das nicht!


----------



## Forelle74 (16. Januar 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Da macht ne kleine Rolle den Kohl aber auch nicht mehr fett...
> Und man ist viel breiter aufgestellt.


Klar,warum nicht.
Wenn man Platz zum werfen hat ist man so flexibler.
Mir macht aber grad der Minimalismus Spaß. 
Und da wo ich mit der Tenkara Fische brauch ich nicht unbedingt ne Rolle.
Dann noch drei Fliegen Boxen, diverse Vorfächer, Kleinkram etc.... 
Und schon geht's wieder los mit dem Gepäck


----------



## rustaweli (16. Januar 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Da macht ne kleine Rolle den Kohl aber auch nicht mehr fett...
> Und man ist viel breiter aufgestellt.


Eben nicht! 
Vor allem verlierst da genau den Vorteil - unauffällige Schnur und keine verschrecken durch Würfe!
Wozu überhaupt die Rolle? Tenkara ist nicht für Monsterfische, und wann zieht ne Forelle mal im Tenkara Bereich die Schnur oder beißt auf etliche Meter Entfernung?
Valesiana/Tenkara ist genau das was es sein soll in den Bereichen und auf den Punkt.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. Januar 2021)

Dann gibt es in Japan noch die Keiryu-Angler. Auch hier wird ohne Rolle gefischt, dafür sind die Ruten viel länger als beim Tenkara und es werden Naturköder verwendet. Mit dem Fliegenfischen hat das aber wohl nichts mehr zu tun. Aber auch hierzulande stippt man mittlerweile ja sogar auf Karpfen.

https://www.keiryuangler.ch/


----------



## hester (16. Januar 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Eben nicht!
> Vor allem verlierst da genau den Vorteil - unauffällige Schnur und keine verschrecken durch Würfe!
> Wozu überhaupt die Rolle? Tenkara ist nicht für Monsterfische, und wann zieht ne Forelle mal im Tenkara Bereich die Schnur oder beißt auf etliche Meter Entfernung?
> Valesiana/Tenkara ist genau das was es sein soll in den Bereichen und auf den Punkt.


Genau so sehe ich das auch, ich habs zwar noch nicht probiert, aber es ist eine eigene Philosophie des Angelns die mir sehr gefällt. 
Letztendlich geht es um das sich selbst einbringen mit in die Natur, so verstehe ich das. 

Fische fangen kann man auf alle möglichen Art und Weisen, geht alles auch mit nur einer Rute oder ganz ohne, aber jede Methode hat für jeden ihre eigene Bedeutung. Wie man was betreibt, diese Frage stellt sich für mich nicht, vielleicht eher, der Weg ist das Ziel?


----------



## Andal (16. Januar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Dann gibt es in Japan noch die Keiryu-Angler. Auch hier wird ohne Rolle gefischt, dafür sind die Ruten viel länger als beim Tenkara und es werden Naturköder verwendet. Mit dem Fliegenfischen hat das aber wohl nichts mehr zu tun. Aber auch hierzulande stippt man mittlerweile ja sogar auf Karpfen.
> 
> https://www.keiryuangler.ch/


Recht viel Unterschied zum Peche aux Toc sehe ich da nicht. Macht aber  bestimmt auch viel Laune.


----------



## Forelle74 (17. Januar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Das größte Problem dürfte hierzulande sein, dass man Erlaubnisse für die passenden Bacherl bekommt. Aber auch das sollte sich lösen lassen.


Ich kann jetzt nur für mein Eck in Oberbayern sprechen. 
Aber da findet sich immer was  .
Auch mit TK.


----------



## Forelle74 (17. Januar 2021)

Hab hier noch bisl Equipment. 
Eine Bambus Fliegenbox mit selbstgebundenen Nymphen. 
Darunter eine Tenkara Spule aus Holz.






Und ne Box mit Hauptsächlich Kebari's.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Ich mag das traditionelle sehr.
Aber am Wasser ist mir die leichte Kunststoff Box einfach lieber.


----------



## hester (18. Januar 2021)

Mein Fliegebindenzeugs hab ich leider vor Jahren alles hergegeben, nur den Bindestock hab ich behalten. Jede Menge Fliegen verschenkt, aber ein paar hab ich noch gefunden. Naja, fange ich halt wieder an, hab ich auch was zu tun. Muß mich erstmal wieder einfuchsen.

Sag niemals nie.


----------



## rustaweli (20. Januar 2021)

Mal eine Frage zur Schnurlagerung.
Wie würdet Ihr nach/vor dem Fischen Eure Schnur lagern? Ausgehend von einer Level anstelle Furled Line. Besteht da nicht jedes Mal die Gefahr eines nervenden Memo Effekts?
Suche mir momentan alles zusammen und bin arg unschlüssig zwecks Schnur.


----------



## Forelle74 (20. Januar 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage zur Schnurlagerung.
> Wie würdet Ihr nach/vor dem Fischen Eure Schnur lagern? Ausgehend von einer Level anstelle Furled Line. Besteht da nicht jedes Mal die Gefahr eines nervenden Memo Effekts?
> Suche mir momentan alles zusammen und bin arg unschlüssig zwecks Schnur.


Hallo
Ich hab die immer auf der Spule.
Vor und nach dem Fischen.
Gelagert wird im Keller bei gleicher Temperatur.
Hatte mit der Level Linie bisher keine Probleme.
Ist aber Fluorocarbon .
Das ist meine


----------



## Forelle74 (20. Januar 2021)

Hier sind noch ein paar Lieblingsnymphen von mir.
Sehr gut fürs Tenkara Fischen geeignet


----------



## Allround-Angler (20. Januar 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich hab die immer auf der Spule.
> Vor und nach dem Fischen.
> Gelagert wird im Keller bei gleicher Temperatur.
> ...


Und ich dachte immer, Fluorocarbon wäre praktisch nicht einzufärben?


----------



## rustaweli (20. Januar 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich hab die immer auf der Spule.
> Vor und nach dem Fischen.
> Gelagert wird im Keller bei gleicher Temperatur.
> ...


Danke Dir. Aber warum FC? Bewußt, oder einfach so?
Vielleicht ist der Effekt ja wirklich nicht schlimm und ich denke zu viel drüber nach. 
Schöne Nymphen! Nutzt Du ausschließlich Nymphen, oder auch die Kebari für Tenkara?


----------



## Allround-Angler (20. Januar 2021)

@Bankside Dreamer
@Andal
Und ich will schon seit vielen Jahren eine "free line" -Montage für meine Telestippe machen und wußte gar nicht, dass die Japaner (Keiryu) das schon lange machen und die Franzosen halt mit Rolle (Peche au toc) .
Kann die Idee ja nicht so schlecht sein.


----------



## Andal (20. Januar 2021)

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> @Bankside Dreamer
> @Andal
> Und ich will schon seit vielen Jahren eine "free line" -Montage für meine Telestippe machen und wußte gar nicht, dass die Japaner (Keiryu) das schon lange machen und die Franzosen halt mit Rolle (Peche au toc) .
> Kann die Idee ja nicht so schlecht sein.


Diese "Tunkerei" dürfte aus gutem Grund auch eine der ältesten Angelmethoden (mit Rute) überhaupt sein.


----------



## Minimax (20. Januar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Diese "Tunkerei" dürfte aus gutem Grund auch eine der ältesten Angelmethoden (mit Rute) überhaupt sein.


Mit Angleraugen gesehen, macht der Gentleman in der Mitte genau das:


----------



## rustaweli (20. Januar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Mit Angleraugen gesehen, macht der Gentleman in der Mitte genau das:
> Anhang anzeigen 364787


Weißt Du zufällig von wo diese Abbildung stammt?


----------



## ollidi (20. Januar 2021)

Sind das hier auch so eine Art Tenkara Ruten? Vielleicht Meerestenkararuten?   
Gesehen im Hafen von Vueltas auf La Gomera.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (20. Januar 2021)

ollidi schrieb:


> Sind das hier auch so eine Art Tenkara Ruten? Vielleicht Meerestenkararuten?
> Gesehen im Hafen von Vueltas auf La Gomera.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 364788



Thunkara auch genannt.


----------



## ollidi (20. Januar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Thunkara auch genannt.


Danke.    Das passt vom Namen her besser.


----------



## Minimax (20. Januar 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Weißt Du zufällig von wo diese Abbildung stammt?


In der Bildunterschrift ist "Beni Hasan"  Ist n ägyptischer Fundort. angegeben. Es dürfte sich daher um ne (sehr schlechte) Umzeichnung einer Wandmalerei aus einem  Grab handeln. Ich kenn mich da leider überhaupt nicht aus. Ich hab aber irgendwo ne bessere Umzeichnung gesehen, ich schau mal nach, ob ich noch was dazu finde


----------



## rustaweli (20. Januar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> In der Bildunterschrift ist "Beni Hasan"  Ist n ägyptischer Fundort. angegeben. Es dürfte sich daher um ne (sehr schlechte) Umzeichnung einer Wandmalerei aus einem  Grab handeln. Ich kenn mich da leider überhaupt nicht aus. Ich hab aber irgendwo ne bessere Umzeichnung gesehen, ich schau mal nach, ob ich noch was dazu finde


----------



## rhinefisher (20. Januar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> In der Bildunterschrift ist "Beni Hasan"  Ist n ägyptischer Fundort. angegeben. Es dürfte sich daher um ne (sehr schlechte) Umzeichnung einer Wandmalerei aus einem  Grab handeln. Ich kenn mich da leider überhaupt nicht aus. Ich hab aber irgendwo ne bessere Umzeichnung gesehen, ich schau mal nach, ob ich noch was dazu finde



Das ist von der großen "Gesellschaftsmalerei" in Grab 17 - jede Menge Sport, Spiel und Abenteuer auf dem Gekritzel... .
Besonders berühmt ist der Speerfischer mit "Angelrolle" - warscheinlich die älteste Abbildung einer Angelrolle überhaupt.


----------



## Minimax (20. Januar 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das ist von der großen "Gesellschaftsmalerei" in Grab 17 - jede Menge Sport, Spiel und Abenteuer auf dem Gekritzel... .
> Besonders berühmt ist der Speerfischer mit "Angelrolle" - warscheinlich die älteste Abbildung einer Angelrolle überhaupt.


Cool! Haste dazu ne Abb.?


----------



## rhinefisher (21. Januar 2021)

Z.B. hier...








						Fig. 5: Khety spearing fish, with reel in left hand, from Tomb BH17,...
					

Download scientific diagram | Khety spearing fish, with reel in left hand, from Tomb BH17, Beni Hasan (Heidelberg University Library; Newberry, Beni Hasan, II, pl. xi; CC-BY-SA 3.0; courtesy of the Egypt Exploration Society). from publication: The Egyptian Reel | | ResearchGate, the professional...




					www.researchgate.net
				



Bilder von der originalen Malerei sind schwer zu finden.
Mir ist das auch nur dunkel in Erinnerung, da ich selbst nie vor Ort war, sondern die Malereien bloß aus Büchern kenne.. .


----------



## Forelle74 (21. Januar 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Danke Dir. Aber warum FC? Bewußt, oder einfach so?
> Vielleicht ist der Effekt ja wirklich nicht schlimm und ich denke zu viel drüber nach.
> Schöne Nymphen! Nutzt Du ausschließlich Nymphen, oder auch die Kebari für Tenkara?


Hallo 
Ich nehme FC schon bewusst.
Wurde halt auf diversen Seiten empfohlen dafür. 
Mann kann die auch direkt kaufen. 
Ist halt teuer. 








						Maxcatch Tenkara Level Line 50M Fluorocarbon Fly Fishing Line | Wish
					

Buy Maxcatch Tenkara Level Line 50M Fluorocarbon Fly Fishing Line at Wish - Shopping Made Fun




					www.wish.com
				




Ich nehme auch die traditionelle Kebari.
Aber auch andere Fliegen was mir halt grad so passt.


----------



## Forelle74 (21. Januar 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist der Effekt ja wirklich nicht schlimm und ich denke zu viel drüber nach.


Kannst du mir nochmal genau erläutern wie du das meinst mit dem Memory Effekt. ?
Ist ja keine Rolle da wo was verwickeln kann.
Die Kurze Schnur strafft sich schon in der Luft.
Außerdem bewegt sich eh  alles frei.
Hab mir da ehrlich gesagt noch keine Gedanken drüber gemacht.
Wenn was arg verknickt ist tausch ich es einfach aus.
Aber es ging ja ums lagern.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Januar 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> So könnte man das definieren.
> Die Crux ist, dass du ziemlich nah dran bist, Weitwürfe ist nicht und du somit im visuellen Bereich des Fischs bist.
> Das macht aber wohl auch den Reiz der Methode aus?
> Also immer schön aus der Deckung raus, oder den Fischreiher machen.


Sehe ich auch so  mit entstehenden Nachteilen ...

Genau das mache ich schon quasi vor Ewigkeiten seit Anbeginn mit Stock und fester Leine - und da auch noch alles selbst gebaut.
Das liegen auf dem Bauch, abblenden der Augen mit der einen Hand und führen der Köderchen vor das Fischmaul mit der anderen Hand im klaren Wasser hatte schon seinen speziellen Reiz.
Seit den Besitz und Lizenz  zur Führung einer ca.4m Telerute mit Rolle auch sehr viel erweiterter und mit diversen Ködern, vor allem wer braucht Kunstfliegen dabei ...
Also echt nix neues für Old Germany.
Man kann sich auch viel weniger mit der Köderführung rumplagen, und auch sehr weit entfernte extrem scheue anspruchsvolle Fische beangeln, ala Aland und Döbel, natürlich möglichst alles an der Oberfläche, weil das zigmal spannender ist! 
Von wirklich großen Fischen drillen rede ich mal gar nicht weiter.


----------



## rustaweli (21. Januar 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so  mit entstehenden Nachteilen ...
> 
> Genau das mache ich schon quasi ewig seit Anbeginn mit Stock und fester Leine, und seit den Besitz und Lizenz  zur Führung einer ca.4m Telerute mit Rolle auch sehr viel erweiterter und mit diversen Ködern. Also eigentlich echt nix neues und man kann sich auch viel weniger mit der Köderführung rumplagen, und auch sehr weit entfernte extrem scheue anspruchsvolle Fische beangeln, ala Aland und Döbel, natürlich alles an der Oberfläche, weil das zigmal spannender ist!



Bei einer z.B 4m Tenkara bist Du beim Werfen samt Vorfach schon auf ca. 9-10m. Dann die Kontrolle, die Schnur ist aus(!) dem Wasser, kein Driften, kein Menden etc. Du brauchst keine schwere Flugschnur um Kleinstfliegen auf Distanz zu bringen, somit gehen feinste Schnüre. Keine Schnur auf dem Wasser oder in der Hand. Ne Tenkara wiegt unter 100 Gramm, Transportlänge ca 50cm. Stück Schnur, Vorfach, handvoll Kebari und gut ist. Möchte sehen wie man mit einer beringten Stippe und Rolle ne Kebari zielsicher zum Fisch bringt. Werfen, zurück, werfen.... Mit nee Stippe geht es wohl auch irgendwann auf die Arme, die Aktion lassen wir mal. 
Leichtes Stöcklein, Schnur, Vorfach. Fertig! Schleichen, beobachten, anwerfen, wandern und gut.
Ist es besser, schlechter? Weder noch, es ist einfach Tenkara, oder halt Pesca Alla Valesiana.
Sinnvoll? Die Frage stellt sich nicht. Sinnvoller ist allgemein sicher ein Netz ohne irgendeine Angel samt Methode.
Es macht an passenden Gewässern wohl einfach Spaß, lasset doch die Leut! Durch die Konsumentsagung ist es natürlich nichts für höher, schneller, weiter oder die Tackleindustrie samt Werbeblätter.


----------



## rustaweli (21. Januar 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir nochmal genau erläutern wie du das meinst mit dem Memory Effekt. ?
> Ist ja keine Rolle da wo was verwickeln kann.
> Die Kurze Schnur strafft sich schon in der Luft.
> Außerdem bewegt sich eh  alles frei.
> ...


Sag ich ja, zu viel denken anfangs. Fiel mir nur bei den Schnurbeschreibungen auf samt Vor,-u Nachteilen. Manche werben ja gar direkt mit extra wenig Memory bei einer Level.  Hätte ja sein können das eine Level Line frisch abgerollt bei den ersten Würfen kringelt und dadurch sich der Kontakt verzögert oder die Kontrolle unangenehmer ist. So war meine Theorie der Möglichkeiten. 
Aber eh zu spät, hab mir nun doch  eine Level zugelegt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Januar 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Bei einer z.B 4m Tenkara bist Du beim Werfen samt Vorfach schon auf ca. 9-10m. Dann die Kontrolle, die Schnur ist aus(!) dem Wasser, kein Driften, kein Menden etc. Du brauchst keine schwere Flugschnur um Kleinstfliegen auf Distanz zu bringen, somit gehen feinste Schnüre. Keine Schnur auf dem Wasser oder in der Hand. Ne Tenkara wiegt unter 100 Gramm, Transportlänge ca 50cm. Stück Schnur, Vorfach, handvoll Kebari und gut ist. Möchte sehen wie man mit einer beringten Stippe und Rolle ne Kebari zielsicher zum Fisch bringt. Werfen, zurück, werfen.... Mit nee Stippe geht es wohl auch irgendwann auf die Arme, die Aktion lassen wir mal.


Technisch halte ich dagegen, mit z.B. einer eben über 200g schweren 6m oder auch 7m Hitech-Telerute (aka neubegrifflich Bolognese) mit einer wunderbar leichten modernen kleinen Stationärrolle oder für den Oldfashioner auch eine Pin, macht oft wenig Unterschied.
Da kann ich natürlich nicht so gut mit Schwarzangeln, und genau als das erscheint mir das vorsintflutliche Minitele-Tenkara aber. 
Hätte ich Anno 1965 brauchen können 

Die superdünne unsichtbare Schnur ist ein wesentlicher Faktor für Fangerfolge , trotzdem mit der Rolle für sehr ordentliche Fische ausgerüstet, um die geht es mir jedenfalls immer oder anders gesagt: Die mag ich nicht auslassen, wenn sie sich schon mal anbieten!

Mit angepasst sehr langer Rute und Schnurmontage bin ich entscheidende Meter weiter weg, das winkelbegrenzte "Blickloch" vom avisierten Fisch aus dem Wasser heraus lässt mich als Angler dort verschwinden, und lasse den Köder einfach sanft runter, ganz ohne jeden Verdacht zu erregen. Und ich kann alles fischen, auch mit empfindlichen Naturfliegen, Treibbrot, Naturmaden, Würmern etc., da wird es fast überall schon wie "einfach eine rausnehmen", mit der langen Rute fliegt retour der kleinere Fisch einfach raus zu mir.
Ich kann aber auch kürzer und feiner, moderne Matchruten haben fast die gleichen geringen Gewichte. Warum das nicht hernehmen, wenn das optimal funktioniert und vorhanden ist? Da wird weiterer Zukauf von Getackle nicht mehr zu einem Minimalismus führen.

Jedenfalls möchte ich keine superweiche Gummibandrute nutzen, das hatte ich viele Jahre schon zwangsweise, und nun deutlich hinter mir.
Wenn ich denn taktile Kohlefaser haben und darüber den Fisch mit jeder Muskelbewegung intensiv spüren kann. Da bin ich wohl auch sehr süchtig nach, offensichtlich auch nicht der einzige hier. 



rustaweli schrieb:


> Es macht an passenden Gewässern wohl einfach Spaß, lasset doch die Leut! Durch die Konsumentsagung ist es natürlich nichts für höher, schneller, weiter oder die Tackleindustrie samt Werbeblätter.


Klar, mit dem richtigen Funfaktor  bekommt das alles seinen individuellen Sinn und ist ja irgendwo auch jedes Anglers eigenes Steckenpferd!

Es gibt dermaßen viele und regionale andere Varianten, ob diverse Tunk+Tipangeleien, Mormyschka, Pöddern, Micro-Ground-Baiting oder auch feinsten Dropshoten, und das ist längst nicht alles.
Definitiv ist direkter Kontakt über gespannte Schnur und Biss des Fisches direkt hinein schon ein besonderer Kick , bei allen Methoden.


----------



## rustaweli (21. Januar 2021)

Verstehe Deinen Vergleich nicht @Nordlichtangler . Klar kannst Du mit Bolo fangen, aber das ist gerade Äpfel und Birnen und geht völlig am Tenkara/Valesiana Sinn vorbei. Man kann Hechte auch mit Fliege, Blinker, Köfi oder beim Schleppen fangen, und nun?
Dachte hier geht es um Tenkara und nicht Gegenmethoden oder emüdende Vergleiche.


----------



## Andal (21. Januar 2021)

Beim @Nordlichtangler ist es nur gut, wenn es möglichst kompliziert ist.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Januar 2021)

Es geht hier um Tenkara, richtig.
Aber automatisch auch, warum sollte man das tun bzw. deswegen *einem weiteren zusätzlichen Tacklekonsum* frönen? (Andal war's ...)
Und dabei weht drum herum noch so etwas wie der merkliche Gewitterwind einen Hypes, und da wird es Nachfragenswert.

Ich mag es persönlich nicht besonders, wenn vorhandene lange bewährte alte Angelmethoden einfach mal umbenannt und vereinnahmt werden, obwohl es eigentlich eine weitgehend gleiche ist, dann ist für meine Einschätzung ein gelinder Widerspruch oder Hinweis schon angebracht.
Die "Bolognese" hat mich da z.B. schon immer gestört, und ich darf auch urheberrechtlich behaupten, dass ich vieles schon weit vorher unter einem nicht so markigen Namen ausgeführt habe, sogar gut verteilt in beiden Teilen vom geteilten Deutschland.

Wer das neu aufgelegte spezielle sowieso toll findet, wird sich davon nicht abbringen lassen, andere wiederum können es ad akta legen, deswegen sind solche Diskussionen doch mit beiden Ergebnissen sinnvoll und zielführend. 

Ich frozzelle ja gerne auch mal über die Fliegenfischer, die sich bei meiner Sichtweise des (effektiven) Fischfanges sozusagen selber stark einschränken.
Die wollen das aber wirklich so, und dann ist das auch gut! Mit Kunstködern zum spinnen losgehen gleichfalls ... usw. usw.

Und als letztes: Wenn jemand sein Uraltgetackle selber (nach)baut, damit wird es vollumfänglich stimmig, dann hat er (sie) alleine dafür sowieso mein Respekt und Beifall!


----------



## Forelle74 (21. Januar 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Sag ich ja, zu viel denken anfangs. Fiel mir nur bei den Schnurbeschreibungen auf samt Vor,-u Nachteilen. Manche werben ja gar direkt mit extra wenig Memory bei einer Level.  Hätte ja sein können das eine Level Line frisch abgerollt bei den ersten Würfen kringelt und dadurch sich der Kontakt verzögert oder die Kontrolle unangenehmer ist. So war meine Theorie der Möglichkeiten.
> Aber eh zu spät, hab mir nun doch  eine Level zugelegt.


Prima  
Gekrlingelt hat sie sich bei mir noch nicht .
Ist aber auch noch nicht so alt. 
Was kringelt fliegt runter.


----------



## rhinefisher (21. Januar 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich mag es persönlich nicht besonders, wenn vorhandene lange bewährte alte Angelmethoden einfach mal umbenannt und vereinnahmt werden, obwohl es eigentlich eine weitgehend gleiche ist, dann ist für meine Einschätzung ein gelinder Widerspruch oder Hinweis schon angebracht.



Du willst es einfach nicht verstehen - oder!?!
Es ist was ganz ganz besonderes, etwas das man mit keiner Technik der Welt vergleichen kann.
Es ist Tenkara, aber vor Allem ist es Japanisch...JAPANISCH....!!
Du bist ein Ketzer... holt Holz.. viel Holz....


----------



## rustaweli (21. Januar 2021)

Ich hoffes dieses Thema endet nicht in einem zänkischen Streitgespräch.


----------



## rustaweli (21. Januar 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Du willst es einfach nicht verstehen - oder!?!
> Es ist was ganz ganz besonderes, etwas das man mit keiner Technik der Welt vergleichen kann.
> Es ist Tenkara, aber vor Allem ist es Japanisch...JAPANISCH....!!
> Du bist ein Ketzer... holt Holz.. viel Holz....


Schade, warum so polemisch?
Übrigens dauert dieser "Hype" wohl schon ein paar Jährchen. Anfang der 90er schon in Fliegenfischer Magazinen, seit fast nem Jahrzehnt Thema in FF Foren,....
Am Rande, die Japaner oder Italiener können auch nix dafür das sie dieser Methode schon vor Jahrhunderten o Jahrtausenden einen Namen gaben, während man hierzulande entweder anderweitiger Denker war oder eben nur ans Rüben einhauen dachte. Übrigens erwähnt wohl auch schon Izaak Walton vor anno damals diese Methode in seinem Buch.
Vom Rad neu erfinden, Unbesiegbarkeit  oder hypen sprach niemand.
Schlechte Laune heute?


----------



## rhinefisher (21. Januar 2021)

Hey - ich wollte dir bestimmt nicht auf den Schlips treten, aber ein wenig sonderbar finde ich diese beweihräucherung schon, denn es besteht nun wirklich so garkein Unterschied zwischen Tipangeln, wie es weltweit praktiziert wird, und Tenkara.
Man kann natürlich aus Allem eine Philosophie machen - aber dann muss man es sich auch gefallen lassen, dass nicht jeder diesen fast schon religiösen "Glauben" teilt.
Beschäftigt man sich ein wenig mit japanischen "Traditionen", wird man feststellen, dass Vieles nicht besonders alt ist und ganz bewusst von einer Bevölkerungsgruppe, deren Sinnhaftigkeit mit dem Aufkommen von Feuerwaffen im Niedergang befindlich war, erdacht und erfunden wurde... .
Darin sind die Japanesen bis zur heutigen Zeit echte Meister...


----------



## Andal (21. Januar 2021)

Na immerhin befeuert dieser "Krieg der Ideologen" die Phantasien!

Da sind einige Anreize vorhanden, wie man auch tenken... äh tunken könnte.


----------



## rhinefisher (21. Januar 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Eben nicht! Bitte, ganz höflichst verstehen, aber das hat absolut NULL(!) mit Tipangeln oder schlimmer, Tungsten zu tun! Das sind oberflächliche oder nicht in der Materie steckende Sichtweisen plus Urteile! Tenkara oder Pesca Alla Valesiana ist das was es ist, einfach samt tiefster Tiefe! Und nein - auch mit der Stippe läuft das nicht!



Hätte ich Streit gesucht.... hätte ich dieses Posting gegen dich verwendet...
Da unterstellst Du mir nämlich ganz frech Oberflächlichkeit, Unwissenheit und ein vorurteilsgesteuertes Verhalten.
Ich darf dir versichern, dass nichts davon zutrifft....
Aber genug des Lästerns meinerseits - ich möchte auch nicht diesen eigentlich ganz netten Thread zerlabern....


----------



## Minimax (21. Januar 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Übrigens erwähnt wohl auch schon Izaak Walton vor anno damals diese Methode


Er hatte auch keine andere Wahl, denn zu seiner Zeit gab es in Europa zwar künstliche Fliegen (vgl. Dame Berners), aber noch keine Rollen. Aber:



rhinefisher schrieb:


> denn es besteht nun wirklich so garkein Unterschied zwischen Tipangeln, wie es weltweit praktiziert wird, und Tenkara.


Doch, Ich denke schon: 1) Künstliche Fliege im ggs. Zu Naturköder, 2) getaperte "ballistische" Schnur.

Ist also schon ne eigenständige Methode, die sich schwer in europäische Schemata pressen lässt.

Im übrigen fände auch ich einen grundlosen, bewundernden Exotismus unpassend und Karl May mässig, _aber das hat hier noch niemand getan: _Die Tenkara Jungs im Thread sind offenbar von der Methode fasziniert, und es sei ihnen gegönnt, ob mans teilen kann oder nicht.
Hg
Mini


----------



## rhinefisher (21. Januar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> 1) Künstliche Fliege 2) getaperte "ballistische" Schnur.


Macht man in Schottland ganz genau so....


----------



## Minimax (21. Januar 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Macht man in Schottland ganz genau so....


Stimmt. Und die Schotten haben genauso wie die Japaner einen Schwerterfimmel. Es wird Zeit, über bisher unbekannte Fernkontakte in prähistorischer Zeit zwischen den nördlichen britischen Inseln und dem Pazifischen Raum zu forschen.


----------



## rustaweli (21. Januar 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hätte ich Streit gesucht.... hätte ich dieses Posting gegen dich verwendet...
> Da unterstellst Du mir nämlich ganz frech Oberflächlichkeit, Unwissenheit und ein vorurteilsgesteuertes Verhalten.
> Ich darf dir versichern, dass nichts davon zutrifft....
> Aber genug des Lästerns meinerseits - ich möchte auch nicht diesen eigentlich ganz netten Thread zerlabern....


Um Himmels Willen, das war nicht persönlich und auf Dich bezogen gemeint, sondern einfach wohl schlecht gewählte Erklärung meinerseits. Sorry wenn Du es so verstanden hast, war gewiss nicht meine Absicht!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Januar 2021)

Peace - alles wird gut!






Hauptsache, ihr verwendet die Tenkara Peitsche nicht zum Züchtigen des Ehegespons oder so ...


----------



## Forelle74 (22. Januar 2021)

Ich glaub hier wird auch bisl   übertrieben.
Ein richtiger Hype  sieht anders aus.
Das Tenkara hat in Deutschland eher ne "kleine Fangemeinde ".
Oder waren in jedem Laden dutzende Tenkara Ruten zu sehen ?
Nichtmal ein Trum dazu hab ich im großen Fachgeschäft gefunden. 
Es gab genau 2 Videos auf DVD dazu in bekannten Zeitungen. 
Es war nirgends Tenkara auf großen Werbebannern am Eingang jedes Ladens zu sehen. 
Was man von anderen Dingen nicht behaupten kann.
Ultralight,Trout Jara, und andere Moderscheinungen hingegen überfallen dich an jeder Ecke im Fachgeschäft.   
Und die Tenkara Angler an unsern Gewässern sind überschaubar.
Jeder so wie er möchte .
Gruß Michi


----------



## rustaweli (22. Januar 2021)

Mich hat es auf jeden Fall gepackt und auf nen Hype kann ich eh gern verzichten. 
Mehr Tackle wird es bei mir auch nicht, da ich mich seit Tagen teilweise schmerzvoll von wertvollem Tackle verabschiede, aus dem Spinning Bereich.
Ich kann mich dabei einfach in so vielen Dingen wiederfinden, vielleicht bleibt es ja so. Dann hätte ich am Ende genau 4 Ruten zum glücklich werden. ABU/Pin, Purist/Pin, Picker und eben die Tenkara. Bindestöcker werden beobachtet und irgendwann vielleicht einfachste Kebari oder Nymphen gebunden. Irgendwann vielleicht noch ne 8er Fliegenrute für Huchen im Winter. Da brauche ich aber erst Kurse. Das war's. Also eher scheint bei mir mit diesem Thema eher ne Tacklereduzierung einherzugehen.
Sehe auch nicht das da jetzt ne große Story drum aufgebaut wird. Die Anglerschaft ist überschaubar und die Anhängerschaft wächst eher minimal. Die es machen scheinen es aber leidenschaftlich zu lieben und sind froh über Austausch in kleiner Runde.
Vielleicht kommt ja heut oder morgen meine Erstausrüstung und ich kann die ersten Gehversuche machen.


----------



## rustaweli (22. Januar 2021)

Herrlich, "einfach" und genial zugleich.


----------



## DenizJP (22. Januar 2021)

Zwar hab ich mit Tenkara und ähnlichen Methoden nix am Hut ABER habe viel mit Japan zu tun..

wenn es zu solchen Themen einen "Hype" gibt dann meist von draußen....den Japanern ist es meistens nämlich schnurzpiepsegal was da jemand von ihren Methoden oder Traditionen hält..

Im Gegenteil - man wiegelt lieber ab uns sagt "das ist zu fremd für dich! lass uns in Ruhe"...


----------



## rustaweli (22. Januar 2021)

Gerade durch eine Gruppe drauf gestossen.
Gibt sogar eine sich anscheinend bewährende Großfisch Tenkara. Für größere Fliegen, Streamer...
Grand Teton Tenkara Rod Co.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Januar 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Mehr Tackle wird es bei mir auch nicht, da ich mich seit Tagen teilweise schmerzvoll von wertvollem Tackle verabschiede, aus dem Spinning Bereich.


Ist ja hier nicht das Kernthema, aber zu Ruten im Spinning Bereich kann ich nur vor vorschnellem Verkaufen warnen, ganz unabhängig von was genau an Stoff,
denn die Jahre von nach etwa 2010 bis 2016 waren die besten bisher, was die Menge der tollen produzierten CF Blanks betrifft, danach (neu aufgelegte Serien) ging es nur noch (heimlich) wieder schlechter, alle Hersteller und Anbieter sparen wo sie nur können im Material, Mattenmodulus und Menge und Wanddicken, Resistenz, und bevorzugen immer mehr ein simples immer passendes Taper.
Also nicht einfach mal wieder neu nachkaufbar das nächste Jahrzehnt oder länger ...

Ich hab zu diesem Threadthema auch noch sehr nette damals sehr günstige Flyblanks liegen, eigentlich heftige Fehlproduktionen von PacBay mit zuviel Kohlefaser und zuwenig Harz, muss man vorsichtig mit arbeiten wie mit einem Schilfhalm, die sind aber superschnell für Flyblanks, sehr taktil und ein Hauch von nichts. Woraus man in AFTMA 4 und 5 sehr sehr spaßige Ruten für die (auch japanesisch-artigen) Microangeleien aufbauen kann.


----------



## rustaweli (22. Januar 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Woraus man in AFTMA 4 und 5 sehr sehr spaßige Ruten für die (auch japanesisch-artigen) Microangeleien aufbauen kann.


AFTMA - AFFTA - ASA
Wahrscheinlich auch ein nicht zu verachtender Vorteil bei Tenkara/Valesiana, Du wirst nicht um den Verstand und viel Geld gebracht durch "falsche" Schnüre oder Ruten, wie man es dreht.  
Aber das ist nur ein Gedanke eines angelesenen Noch-Theoretikers.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Januar 2021)

Das stimmt mit dem Händler+Anbieterrummel - aber manche Anglersleut brauchen das wohl und die Käufermasse bestimmt letztlich das Verhalten der Händler+Anbieter, Demokratie mit der Geldbörse.

Da die Katalogangaben und Aufdrucke selten stimmen und auch mal 3stellige Prozentabweichungen  erreichen,
sind die Rutendaten bis auf (direkt nachmessbare!) Länge und Gewicht eben mehr oder weniger Makulatur.
Um der überbordenen Theorie zu entgehen, gibt es doch einige Testpraxis zur Beurteilung von Ruten, die neben physikalischen Werten auch das eigene individuelle Moment gleich mit abbilden kann. 
Sprich, man probiert und belastet sein aufgestecktes Stöckchen einfach selber, ideal wenn man alles an Montage und Gebamsel schon vorhanden hat, drankleben oder Sicherheitsabkleben mit Tape geht immer u. schnell, auch Ringe oder Wickler oder sonstwas.
Dann kommt man direkt zu sinnigen Ergebnissen u. Entscheidungen, mit evtl. vorhandenen Testtümpel oder Riesenaquarium wird dann paradisisch ideal.


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Januar 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> AFTMA - AFFTA - ASA
> Wahrscheinlich auch ein nicht zu verachtender Vorteil bei Tenkara/Valesiana, Du wirst nicht um den Verstand und viel Geld gebracht durch "falsche" Schnüre oder Ruten, wie man es dreht.
> Aber das ist nur ein Gedanke eines angelesenen Noch-Theoretikers.


Hallo,

das Problem bei den Fliegenruten ist halt, dass es für die Ruten keine Norm gibt sondern nur für Schnüre. Ich habe nach der Reim/Matschewsky Methode einige Dutzend Ruten nachgemessen. Wenn die nach oben und unten nur um eine Klasse abweichen, kann man schon zufrieden sein. Das ist bei billigen, wie auch hochpreisigen Ruten gleichermaßen der Fall. Eine 1000 Euro Rute ist keine Garantie für die Richtigkeit der, auf der Rute angegebene, Empfehlung der Schnurstärke.
Dass es auch richtig geht, sehe ich bei meinen Ruten von einem österreichischen Rutenbauer oder auch bei den Ruten vom Matschewsky. Was können die, was z.B. Sage nur sehr bedingt hinbekommt?

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## rustaweli (22. Januar 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das stimmt mit dem Händler+Anbieterrummel - aber manche Anglersleut brauchen das wohl und die Käufermasse bestimmt letztlich das Verhalten der Händler+Anbieter, Demokratie mit der Geldbörse.
> 
> Da die Katalogangaben und Aufdrucke selten stimmen und auch mal 3stellige Prozentabweichungen  erreichen,
> sind die Rutendaten bis auf (direkt nachmessbare!) Länge und Gewicht eben mehr oder weniger Makulatur.
> ...


Habe einen amüsanten Artikel gelesen, in dem jemand mal auf den Tisch Haut und sich Luft macht.
Früher nahm er für Lachse ne 10er Rute und so auch Schnur. Die Schnur wog auf 9m 18,15 Gramm, gleich 378 Grain. Das sind heute  
3-4er Schnurklassen. Mit Kopf und Spitze ist er auf 645 Grain. Das wäre AFTMA Klasse 17.   
Die Fehlkäufe dadurch sind auch Thema.
Das Dilemma hast eben im Tenkara nicht.


----------



## rustaweli (22. Januar 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das Problem bei den Fliegenruten ist halt, dass es für die Ruten keine Norm gibt sondern nur für Schnüre. Ich habe nach der Reim/Matschewsky Methode einige Dutzend Ruten nachgemessen. Wenn die nach oben und unten nur um eine Klasse abweichen, kann man schon zufrieden sein. Das ist bei billigen, wie auch hochpreisigen Ruten gleichermaßen der Fall. Eine 1000 Euro Rute ist keine Garantie für die Richtigkeit der, auf der Rute angegebene, Empfehlung der Schnurstärke.
> Dass es auch richtig geht, sehe ich bei meinen Ruten von einem österreichischen Rutenbauer oder auch bei den Ruten vom Matschewsky. Was können die, was z.B. Sage nur sehr bedingt hinbekommt?
> ...


Danke für den Einblick! Und wie schaut es bei dem Glücksspiel mit der richtigen Schnur aus? Dazu noch im AFTMA und heute Vergleich? Da können 100€ mal schnell futsch sein, wie ich das verstehe.


----------



## Minimax (22. Januar 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Dass es auch richtig geht, sehe ich bei meinen Ruten von einem österreichischen Rutenbauer oder auch bei den Ruten vom Matschewsky. Was können die, was z.B. Sage nur sehr bedingt hinbekommt?


Die Bauer halten sich einfach ans AFTMA. Die grossen Hersteller liegen ggü. den ursprünglichen Klassen heute meist eine Stufe (und mehr) drüber- ich denke mit Absicht, im Besteben den Markt mit immer 'schnelleren' Ruten zu bedienen.
Dazu passt die Schnurentwicklung. Schnüren wiegen heute ebenfalls meist eine oder anderthalb Klassen über ihrer genannten Klasse.
Einen guten Überblück über reale Gewichte und Taper von vielen Schnüren verschiedener Herstellet gibt es im Fliegenfischerforum- aber das führt thematisch vom Tenkara weg


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Januar 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Habe einen amüsanten Artikel gelesen, in dem jemand mal auf den Tisch Haut und sich Luft macht.
> Früher nahm er für Lachse ne 10er Rute und so auch Schnur. Die Schnur wog auf 9m 18,15 Gramm, gleich 378 Grain. Das sind heute
> 3-4er Schnurklassen. Mit Kopf und Spitze ist er auf 645 Grain. Das wäre AFTMA Klasse 17.
> Die Fehlkäufe dadurch sind auch Thema.
> Das Dilemma hast eben im Tenkara nicht.


 Hallo,

da muss man aber zwischen Einhand- und Zweihandruten unterscheiden. Eine 10er Einhand reicht durchaus noch für Lachse, wenn nicht gerade Riesen zu erwarten und keine Weitwürfe nötig sind und die haben auch noch die (etwa) 18 Gramm auf den ersten 9 Metern, was übrigens 280 Grain entspricht.
Allerdings würde ich nicht mit Tenkara auf Lachse fischen  .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Januar 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Danke für den Einblick! Und wie schaut es bei dem Glücksspiel mit der richtigen Schnur aus? Dazu noch im AFTMA und heute Vergleich? Da können 100€ mal schnell futsch sein, wie ich das verstehe.


Die sollte sich recht einfach auf der (Fein-)Waage nachwiegen lassen, sofern die Länge stimmt.
Die kann man sicherheitshalber auch lieber nachmessen, die Referenzdaten hast du ja schon.


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Januar 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Danke für den Einblick! Und wie schaut es bei dem Glücksspiel mit der richtigen Schnur aus? Dazu noch im AFTMA und heute Vergleich? Da können 100€ mal schnell futsch sein, wie ich das verstehe.


Hallo,

AFTMA oder AFFTA ist eh das Gleiche hinsichtlich des Gewichts.
Wichtig ist, dass die Schnurempfehlung auf der Rute auch annähernd stimmt. Ich habe, wenn ich fertige Ruten kaufte, die immer erst probegeworfen. Dazu hatte ich zwei drei Rollen (natürlich mit Schnur) dabei. Das Problem habe ich jetzt allerdings nicht mehr, da ich mir keine Fliegenruten mehr kaufe. Ich habe deren so 35, davon so 10 kaum bis überhaupt noch nicht gefischt - ich brauche keine mehr. Dazu kommt, dass ich Jahrgang 1947 bin, seit fast 60 Jahren mit der Fliege fische und noch keine Rute kaputtgemacht habe. Ich werfe sogar noch ab und zu meine erste Fliegenrute von 1961, aus nostalgischen Gründen. Da brauche ich zwar ein paar Minuten, bis ich wieder im richtigen Rhythmus drin bin, aber dann läuft es wieder, wie einst im Mai.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## rustaweli (22. Januar 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da muss man aber zwischen Einhand- und Zweihandruten unterscheiden. Eine 10er Einhand reicht durchaus noch für Lachse, wenn nicht gerade Riesen zu erwarten und keine Weitwürfe nötig sind und die haben auch noch die (etwa) 18 Gramm auf den ersten 9 Metern, was übrigens 280 Grain entspricht.
> Allerdings würde ich nicht mit Tenkara auf Lachse fischen  .
> ...


Sollte auch 278 Grain heissen, verschrieben. 
Auf die Idee würde ich zwecks Lachse auch nicht kommen. Obwohl Tenkara USA da auch extra was für Große und Alaska auf den Markt gebracht hat. 
Amis halt


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Januar 2021)

Eine prinzipielle Grenze sehe ich auch nicht, siehe oben Thunkara.

Schon lange wurde so auf riesige Fische gefischt, gab hier im Forum mal das Video von YT vom professionellen Thune-Stippen in etwa den 50ern auf einem speziellen flachen Fangschiff, mit dicken einteiligen(!) Bambusstangen und fester Schnurlänge, notfalls haben die noch eine zweite Stange+Mann  für die Landung zuhilfegenommen und auch 2 Zentner Thune flogen dann durch die Luft in die Ablage. Zwischendurch wurde mit der Winchester auf lästige Haie geschossen.

Also geht gar nicht - gibts nicht. 

Meine erste Hecht-Köfi-Angel schon großteils selbstgebaut bzw. umgebaut war übrigens auch so gestrickt, der gesteckte Bambuskram war aber dafür nicht sehr haltbar.


----------



## Forelle74 (22. Januar 2021)

Ich möchte euch noch meine drei Tenkara Ruten Vorstellen. 
Um mal wieder aufs eigentliche Thema zu kommen  
Ganz oben hab ich noch ne 7m Carbon High end Stipprute aus Asien. 
Möchte da mal meine eigene Interpretation von Tip Fischen ausprobieren. 
Im Tenkara Style ohne Natur Köder.





Die Hemingway ist 6:4
Die Maxcatch 7:3








Die Maxcatch werden schon in ordentlicher Verpackung geliefert. 
Und dann noch mit Alurohr


----------



## rustaweli (22. Januar 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ich möchte euch noch meine drei Tenkara Ruten Vorstellen.
> Um mal wieder aufs eigentliche Thema zu kommen
> Ganz oben hab ich noch ne 7m Carbon High end Stipprute aus Asien.
> Möchte da mal meine eigene Interpretation von Tip Fischen ausprobieren.
> ...


Sehr schön!
Kann es sein das die Untere ne Österreicherin ist?


----------



## rustaweli (22. Januar 2021)

Nachgeschaut, ja, ist sie.   
Hab ein paar Mal die Tage versucht den guten Mann zu erreichen. 
Nun wird es eben ein günstigeres Einstiegsmodell in leider nicht so schöner Farbe. Egal.


----------



## Forelle74 (22. Januar 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Sehr schön!
> Kann es sein das die Untere ne Österreicherin ist?


Die unterste ist die Maxcatch aus Asien (China glaub ich).
Die Herkunft der Hemingway kenn ich nicht.
Vermutlich aber U.S.A.
Von der Marke gibt's zumindest noch Zubehör.


----------



## Forelle74 (22. Januar 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Nachgeschaut, ja, ist sie.
> Hab ein paar Mal die Tage versucht den guten Mann zu erreichen.
> Nun wird es eben ein günstigeres Einstiegsmodell in leider nicht so schöner Farbe. Egal.


Meinst du nen Österreichischen Laden?
Oder Rutenbauer.
Und welche meiner Ruten meinst du genau?


----------



## rustaweli (22. Januar 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Die unterste ist die Maxcatch aus Asien (China glaub ich).
> Die Herkunft der Hemingway kenn ich nicht.
> Vermutlich aber U.S.A.
> Von der Marke gibt's zumindest noch Zubehör.


Ah ok, interessante Info, danke! Ein Österreicher bietet diese auch in verschiedenen Längen an, auch als Komplettpaket.


----------



## Forelle74 (22. Januar 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ah ok, interessante Info, danke! Ein Österreicher bietet diese auch in verschiedenen Längen an, auch als Komplettpaket.


Da wäre ein Link Prima. 
Wenn es geht.
Hab aber auch mal nen Shop mit Tenkara in Österreich gesehen. 
Genau weiß ichs nimmer.


----------



## rustaweli (22. Januar 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Meinst du nen Österreichischen Laden?
> Oder Rutenbauer.
> Und welche meiner Ruten meinst du genau?


Ich meine Rudolf Meier, bietet auch Kurse und Co an, mit Tenkara Website. Ich meine die bräunliche 7:3 mit Kebari drauf. Die wollte ich auch, in 13ft aber.


----------



## rustaweli (22. Januar 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Da wäre ein Link Prima.
> Wenn es geht.
> Hab aber auch mal nen Shop mit Tenkara in Österreich gesehen.
> Genau weiß ichs nimmer.








						Index of /
					






					www.tenkara.at
				




Rudi, sorry!


----------



## Andal (22. Januar 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da muss man aber zwischen Einhand- und Zweihandruten unterscheiden. Eine 10er Einhand reicht durchaus noch für Lachse, wenn nicht gerade Riesen zu erwarten und keine Weitwürfe nötig sind und die haben auch noch die (etwa) 18 Gramm auf den ersten 9 Metern, was übrigens 280 Grain entspricht.
> Allerdings würde ich nicht mit Tenkara auf Lachse fischen  .
> ...


So wie die Malediver auf Thune tenken, sollte das auch auf Laxe gehen... braucht man halt einen kräftigen Arm.


----------



## rustaweli (22. Januar 2021)

Weiß jemand zufällig warum man bei Kebaris manchmal auf Öhrhaken zurückgreift und manchmal statt Öhr normale Haken nimmt und mit Silk Loop bindet? Reine Ästhetik oder sind die Unterschiede begründet?


----------



## Forelle74 (22. Januar 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Weiß jemand zufällig warum man bei Kebaris manchmal auf Öhrhaken zurückgreift und manchmal statt Öhr normale Haken nimmt und mit Silk Loop bindet? Reine Ästhetik oder sind die Unterschiede begründet?


Meinst du so?








						Anatomy of a Tenkara fly | Tenkara, Tenkara fly, Fly tying
					

Sep 25, 2015 - Anatomy of a Tenkara fly | Eat, Sleep, Fish




					pin.it
				



Ich hab alle mit Örhaken.
Gekaufte sowie selbst gebunden. 
Ich kann mir vorstellen das man sie mit dem Silk Loop einfacher am Vorfach befestigen kann.
Das mit dem Örhaken ist schon manchmal ein gefunmmel weil ja die hecheln so weit vor stehen.


----------



## rustaweli (22. Januar 2021)

Danke!
Ja, genau so eine Schlaufe meinte ich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Januar 2021)

Wäre auch gut für das Einschlaufen Schlaufe in Schlaufe, wenn schon superleicht, dann so ohne jede Einhänger.
Solche kleinen Öhre haben fast immer eine Kante, die ein lose darin herumwabernde Schlaufe beschädigen könnte, und durchschlaufen durch so ein kleines Öhr ist auch sehr mühsam.


----------



## Minimax (22. Januar 2021)

Ah, das mit den kleinen Befestigungssxhlaufen an den Tenkarafliegen ist interessant. Wie ist denn der Haken beschaffen, mit Plättchen oder einfach kantig/aufgeräumt am oberen Ende?

Europäische Fliegen wurden bis weit ins 19te Jh ebenfalls mit solchen Schlaufen gebunden, die Öhr-Fliegen begannen sich erst ab Mitte des 19ten Jh durchzusetzen.
@Nordlichtangler : üblicherweise werden Trockenfliegen 'fest' angeknotet, mit Grinner oder Palomar, Nymphen und andere hingegen tatsächlich mit einer kleinen Schlaufe durchs Öhr, um freieres Spiel im Wasser zu ermöglichen. Einhängen etc. Kommen nur bei den größeren Streamern zum Einsatz.

Gibts denn Spezielle Knoten oder Befestigungsmethoden beim tenken?


----------



## rustaweli (23. Januar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ah, das mit den kleinen Befestigungssxhlaufen an den Tenkarafliegen ist interessant. Wie ist denn der Haken beschaffen, mit Plättchen oder einfach kantig/aufgeräumt am oberen Ende?
> 
> Europäische Fliegen wurden bis weit ins 19te Jh ebenfalls mit solchen Schlaufen gebunden, die Öhr-Fliegen begannen sich erst ab Mitte des 19ten Jh durchzusetzen.
> @Nordlichtangler : üblicherweise werden Trockenfliegen 'fest' angeknotet, mit Grinner oder Palomar, Nymphen und andere hingegen tatsächlich mit einer kleinen Schlaufe durchs Öhr, um freieres Spiel im Wasser zu ermöglichen. Einhängen etc. Kommen nur bei den größeren Streamern zum Einsatz.
> ...


Puh, ist nicht leicht im Netzdickicht zu Informationen zu kommen.
Also wie ich das sehe, sind die Haken aufgeräumt, also ohne Blättchen. Die Fliegen werden dann einfach an das Vorfach geknotet. 
Absolute Wichtigkeit hat beim Silk Loop wohl die Verwendung von Seide, Größe 2. Gebunden werden Kebari gegensätzlich "westlicher" Fliegen, also die Hecheln zum Vorfach hin und können technisch gesehen auch als Art Nassfliegen angesehen werden. Beim Silk Loop scheiden sich leicht die Geister. Man sagt das durch den Loop sich die Fliegen besser bewegen, manche sehen das nicht so eng und nehmen Öhrhaken. Vielleicht auch eine Art traditionelle Sache, k.A.. 




Hier ein schöner Loop in weiss, häufig aber nimmt man wohl rote Seide.


----------



## rustaweli (23. Januar 2021)

@Forelle74 
Hast Du die Ruten mal verglichen? Sind doch die gleichen, oder? Hast Du sie da in dem von mir verlinkten Link gekauft?


----------



## Forelle74 (23. Januar 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> @Forelle74
> Hast Du die Ruten mal verglichen? Sind doch die gleichen, oder? Hast Du sie da in dem von mir verlinkten Link gekauft?


Hallo
In deinem Link hab ich keine Rute  zum Verkauf gefunden.





						Angebote | tenkara.at
					

In diesem Bereich finden Sie Informationen zu unseren Dienstleistungen rund ums einfache Fliegenfischen und das Tenkara-Fliegenfischen. Ebenso finden Sie Informationen zu den Produkten aus eigener Fertigung, die wir rund ums Fliegenfischen anbieten und unter dem Namen Tenkara-Waldviertel vertreiben.



					www.tenkara.at
				



Nur ne Rutenbauer Seite.
Schnur kann man kaufen,Guidings usw..
War das die richtige Seite?
Gekauft hab ich sie beim Hersteller.
Genau dieses Set:https://m.maxcatchfishing.com/Tenkara_Fly_Rod_Kit_11FT_12FT_13FT_IM10_36T_Carbon_Fishing_Pole_Line_Box_Flies_.html?search=Tenkara &description=1&page=2
Das Fluorocarbon ist auch top
Wenn du mir die Rute nochmal zeigst vergleich ich sie.


----------



## Forelle74 (23. Januar 2021)

@rustaweli
Jetzt hab ich sie doch gefunden, sorry.
Die war aber auch irgendwie versteckt.





						Die Rute | tenkara.at
					

Die Tenkara Rute ist im Vergleich zur Fliegenrute sehr lang und sehr flexibel. Meist wird die Tenkara Rute als Teleskoprute hergestellt. Zusammengesteckt weisen Tenkara Ruten eine Länge von nur ca. 50 cm auf. Deshalb sind sie leicht zu transportieren.



					www.tenkara.at
				



Kauf die ja nicht.
Das ist die gleiche von Maxcatch bloß zum doppelten Preis.
Auch noch das Set das ich dir im Vorpost verlinkt hab.

Mich würde noch Interessieren für welche Rute du dich jetzt entschieden hast.?


----------



## rustaweli (23. Januar 2021)

Danke @Forelle74 !
Na dann habe ich ja Glück gehabt.
Ich habe mir zum Einstieg nach 2 netten Telefonaten die A-Tec ST bestellt von Nippon Tackle. Dazu noch ein Set, jedoch noch nicht im Shop zu sehen, bestehend aus Schnur und ein paar Kebari. Aus Italien kommen nächste Woche noch ein paar Goldkopfnymphen in Hakengröße 12-16. Bei 1000Fliegen geordert. Jetzt heißt es warten bis alles geliefert wird.

Nachtrag 
Die Rute ist weder eine 7:3 noch eine 6er, sonder liegt von der Aktion her irgendwo dazwischen. 12ft.


----------



## Forelle74 (23. Januar 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Danke @Forelle74 !
> Na dann habe ich ja Glück gehabt.
> Ich habe mir zum Einstieg nach 2 netten Telefonaten die A-Tec ST bestellt von Nippon Tackle. Dazu noch ein Set, jedoch noch nicht im Shop zu sehen, bestehend aus Schnur und ein paar Kebari. Aus Italien kommen nächste Woche noch ein paar Goldkopfnymphen in Hakengröße 12-16. Bei 1000Fliegen geordert. Jetzt heißt es warten bis alles geliefert wird.
> 
> ...


Ja die A-Tec kenn ich auch vom sehen. 
Hatte die auch mal in der engeren Auswahl. 
Bloß gab es die damals nicht mehr im Shop von Nippon Tackle.
Ist bestimmt ne gute Rute  .
Ein Set macht Sinn,weil das meiste Zeug einzeln teurer ist.
Und vor allem hier schwer zu bekommen. 
Na dann berichte mal wenn du alles bekommen hast


----------



## rustaweli (23. Januar 2021)

Wobei ich schon einen Shop für verschiedene Schnüre zu moderaten Preisen gefunden habe, sowie einen dann mit höheren Preisen von ca 18-20€.


----------



## rustaweli (25. Januar 2021)

Großes Lob an DHL!
Die Fliegen/Nymphen aus Italien  sind eher da denn die Rute, Schnur u Kebaris aus Deutschland. Aber was lange währt... Gestern habe ich einen wunderschönen, zu unserem Verein gehörenden Bach in der Alb besucht. Eigene Stammpopulation und nur sehr wenig Tageskarten die Woche. Natürlich kostenlos. Aber brauch da wohl noch eine zweite, kurze Tenkara. Hab schon eine in 9ft gesichtet.





Nach Feierabend nun dazu noch einen leckeren Espresso und bißl Tenkara in Italien per Lektüre und Videos genießen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Januar 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Aber brauch da wohl noch eine zweite, kurze Tenkara. Hab schon eine in 9ft gesichtet.


Ach 'ne, so wächst der Rutenwald 

Wenn du schon am neu kaufen und aussuchen bist, kann ich dir nur sehr empfehlen auf Serien mit verfügbarer guter Längenstaffelung zu schauen, weil man die immer irgendwie angepasst am Flüßchen braucht. (die genauso wichtige WG-Stärke-Staffelung entfällt hier ja prinzipiell)

Als losgehend mit 9ft 2,7m | 10ft 3,0m | 12ft 3,6m | 14ft 4,2m | 17ft 5,1m/5m | 20ft 6m
kommt man schon brauchbar nett aus, noch länger wird eher unkomfortabel.
Was Gewässer von ca. 2m bis 11,5m Breite beangelbar macht.

Kann man leicht nach dicker Daumenregel berechnen, die Rute sollte an Länge haben:
- mindestens Gewässerbreite/2 + ca. 60cm Griff zum stehen und halten
- maximal  Gewässerbreite + ca. 60cm Griff zum stehen und halten

Haben ist hierbei immer besser als brauchen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Januar 2021)

Ein Preistip für Rutenrohstoff mit evtl. noch etwas selber Hand anlegen, auch @Andal,
der dafür sehr brauchbar (weich) sein könnte und die ich mal einige als Spitzenlieferanten bestellt hatte:








						Daiwa Steckrute Ninja Z - Gerlinger.de
					

▶▶▶ Jetzt bei deinem Angelprofi ⚓ Daiwa Steckrute Ninja Z günstig kaufen.




					www.gerlinger.de
				



Die 4m ist leider schon aus.

Den eingebauten sagenhaften Schnuraufwickler habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert, sozusagen minimale Steinzeitschnurrolle,
finde ich aber spannend zum tenken tunken tippen ...





Bis heute Mitternacht gibt es von dem Preise noch 10% off, hier eine sagenhafte Einsparung


----------



## rustaweli (25. Januar 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ach 'ne, so wächst der Rutenwald


 
Zu meiner Verteidigung muß ich aber sagen daß ich meinen Wald die Tage wirklich enorm gelichtet habe. Der Spinning Bereich ist fast leer. Was noch da ist bleibt auch da. Vielleicht werde ich es bereuen, aber selten hat mich solch Gefühl im Leben getäuscht. Noch nicht probiert, aber da ist etwas magisches. Wie bei meiner Teuersten. Gesehen, geredet und es gewußt. Über ein halbes Jahr vergebens um Kontakt gebuhlt, nach fast einem dreiviertel Jahr das erste Date im Anzug und Abendkleid. Oper, Carmen von Bizet. Anderthalb Jahre später verheiratet und Familienzuwachs. Aus Gefühl, Ahnung und Verliebtheit wurde Liebe und diese wächst bis heute.

Mit einer Serie hast Du absolut Recht! Habe schon eine Marke im Auge, schwer zu bekommen aber global wohl top Bewertungen, bis auf die stärkste Version. Bräuchte eigentlich 9ft, 10ft, 12ft und 15ft. 
Dann geht es nur noch um Ausrüstung, Lektüre, Reisen. Kescher/Tamo baue ich mir irgendwann selbst.
Und nun das Schönste - meine Liebste ist anscheinend von den Fliegen angetan und möchte gern das Binden lernen. 
Das Leben ist schön...!


----------



## rustaweli (25. Januar 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ein Preistip für Rutenrohstoff mit evtl. noch etwas selber Hand anlegen, auch @Andal,
> der dafür sehr brauchbar (weich) sein könnte und die ich mal einige als Spitzenlieferanten bestellt hatte:
> 
> 
> ...


Kenne mich bis dato im Rutenbau nicht aus, aber weiß nicht ob man Stippen auf Tenkara übertragen kann von der Aktion her. 6er,7er,8er, hat alles seinen Sinn. Dann das Gewicht. Habe Tenkaras von 13/14ft gesehen mit um die 50Gramm.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Januar 2021)

Weiß ich auch nicht , aber der Begleittext beim Gerlinger ist sehr stimmig, der hat von diesen Stücken aus dem riesigen Restbestand vom Bertus bestimmt 10000 Stück verkloppt inzwischen.
Besser als traditonelle holzige Stockware ist das allemal, mit einem ausgeknautschten aktuellen Carbonstock kann sowas jedoch nicht wirklich mithalten, in so kurz aber auch kein Thema mit dem Gewicht und Komfort.


----------



## Andal (25. Januar 2021)

Mittlerweile geistert mir da ein kruder Mix aus Tenkara, Bolo, echtem Fliegenfischen, Spinnfischen und altbackenem Tunken durch den Kopf... ich werde natürlich berichten, wenn sich da was tut und wie es sich tat. Das Ziel ist, nach wie vor, maximaler Spass bei minimalem Geräteaufwand.


----------



## Lajos1 (25. Januar 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Zu meiner Verteidigung muß ich aber sagen daß ich meinen Wald die Tage wirklich enorm gelichtet habe. Der Spinning Bereich ist fast leer. Was noch da ist bleibt auch da. Vielleicht werde ich es bereuen, aber selten hat mich solch Gefühl im Leben getäuscht. Noch nicht probiert, aber da ist etwas magisches. Wie bei meiner Teuersten. Gesehen, geredet und es gewußt. Über ein halbes Jahr vergebens um Kontakt gebuhlt, nach fast einem dreiviertel Jahr das erste Date im Anzug und Abendkleid. Oper, Carmen von Bizet. Anderthalb Jahre später verheiratet und Familienzuwachs. Aus Gefühl, Ahnung und Verliebtheit wurde Liebe und diese wächst bis heute.


Hallo,

da hattet Du aber mehr Glück als ich vor langer Zeit. Bin ebenfalls mit der Angebeteten in die Oper, war aber Wagner und diese Musik ist nicht meins, stand und stehe  mehr auf Verdi, Puccini und Co. . Aber was tut man nicht alles um ein paar Pluspunkte zu sammeln. Aber vier Stunden Tristan und Isolde, das haut den stärksten Eskimo vom Schlitten . Aus der Beziehung wurde nichts von Dauer und so einer Selbstentäußerung unterzog ich mich nie mehr.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Januar 2021)

Haste wohl dann doch noch Glück gehabt, so eine Walküre kann schnell das Leben in die Unterwelt führen!


----------



## rustaweli (25. Januar 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Weiß ich auch nicht , aber der Begleittext beim Gerlinger ist sehr stimmig, der hat von diesen Stücken aus dem riesigen Restbestand vom Bertus bestimmt 10000 Stück verkloppt inzwischen. Besser als holzige Stockware ist das aber allemal.


Ja ja, Du weißt auch nicht!   
Aber schau mal, kein Kork am Griff. Mindestens doppelte Transportlänge und bei 10ft schon über 120 Gramm. Habe bei meiner Kork, egal ob billig, und bin bei 13ft um die 80 Gramm plus Transportlänge. Zur Aktion kann ich bei der Stippe im Vergleich zu Tenkaras leider nix beitragen. Aber trotzdem danke!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Januar 2021)

Es geht um die unvergleichliche 2€ Rute, da braucht und kann man nichts on par vergleichen ...

Das mit der Transportlänge verstehe ich nicht so richtig, falls ich denn angeln und nicht vornehmlich wandern will. 
Zum Schwarzangeln ist das natürlich was gaaanz anderes, ist bei mir aber sehr fern inzwischen.


----------



## rustaweli (25. Januar 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da hattet Du aber mehr Glück als ich vor langer Zeit. Bin ebenfalls mit der Angebeteten in die Oper, war aber Wagner und diese Musik ist nicht meins, stand und stehe  mehr auf Verdi, Puccini und Co. . Aber was tut man nicht alles um ein paar Pluspunkte zu sammeln. Aber vier Stunden Tristan und Isolde, das haut den stärksten Eskimo vom Schlitten . Aus der Beziehung wurde nichts von Dauer und so einer Selbstentäußerung unterzog ich mich nie mehr.
> 
> ...


Tristan und Isolde ansich ist genial, kann es mir nur mit und durch Wagner erklären.   
Schade das es nicht hat sein sollen!


----------



## Andal (25. Januar 2021)

Mit Tristan & Isolde hast eh noch was kurzes und verdauliches vom ollen Woochner Siechie erwischt - da gibt es deutlich deftigere Kost!


----------



## rhinefisher (25. Januar 2021)

Wenn es was Gutes sein darf.....
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/4001140226332.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.6e804c4ddhtIt0

Ne sehr weiche Glasspitze verbauen und dann passt das.. .


----------



## rustaweli (25. Januar 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Es geht um die unvergleichliche 2€ Rute, da braucht und kann man nichts on par vergleichen ...
> 
> Das mit der Transportlänge verstehe ich nicht so richtig, falls ich denn angeln und nicht vornehmlich wandern will.
> Zum Schwarzangeln ist das natürlich was gaaanz anderes, ist bei mir aber sehr fern inzwischen.


Indianerisches Lausbubengefühl gehört dazu. Und irgendwie auch toll sich die Rute anzustecken und von Parkplätzen bis zum Bach zu wandern.


----------



## Andal (25. Januar 2021)

Das steht auch noch auf meiner Agenda. Mit der perfekten Schwarzfischerausrüstung, natürlich nur legaler Ausprägung, am Wasser angetroffen zu werden und dann ALLE Papiere zu haben.


----------



## yukonjack (25. Januar 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wenn es was Gutes sein darf.....
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/4001140226332.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.6e804c4ddhtIt0
> 
> Ne sehr weiche Glasspitze verbauen und dann passt das.. .


Das ist ein Schwabbelstock. Hatte ich in der 10m Version. GRAUSAM


----------



## Lajos1 (25. Januar 2021)

Hallo @rustaweli und @Andal,

ihr seid Sadisten .

Aber um zum Thema zu kommen, ich bin ja langjähriger Fliegenfischer und den einzigen Tenkara-Fischer habe ich vor so 6/7 Jahren in Österreich getroffen. War auch noch ein Japaner, der mit einer Österreicherin verheiratet war und bei seiner österreichischen Verwandschaft Urlaub machte. Der hatte ein dreiteilige Dreimeter Rute im Einsatz, mir fiel sofort der Rutengriff ohne Rollenhalter auf und wir kamen etwas ins Gespräch, ich gab ihm auch eine langjährige Erfolgsnymphe für dieses Gewässer. Als ich ihn dann nach zwei Stunden wieder traf, bedankte er sich nochmals recht herzlich für die Nymphe und sagte, dass er fünf Forellen damit gefangen hätte. Dies glaubte ich ihm auch, denn wenn auf diese Nymphe dort nichts biss, konnte man eigentlich heimgehen - oder in die Pilze.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Januar 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Das ist ein Schwabbelstock. Hatte ich in der 10m Version. GRAUSAM


Naja - echt in 10m? 
Was hast du erwartet für unter 3000€ ?
Wo das absolute Topcarbon in 2020 bei 6m an ein Wohlfühlende gelangt, und darüber nur noch mit jedem Fuß mehr schwabbeln dazu kommen kann.


----------



## yukonjack (25. Januar 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Naja - echt in 10m?
> Was hast du erwartet für unter 3000€ ?
> Wo das absolute Topcarbon in 2020 bei 6m an ein Wohlfühlende gelangt, und darüber nur noch mit jedem Fuß mehr schwabbeln dazu kommen kann.


Du hast natürlich recht. Wollte damit ein bisschen Stippen (Fluss). Meine Erwartungen waren wohl zu hoch. Versuch war es aber wert. Das Ding ging jungfreulich in die Bucht und noch nen 10er Gewinn gemacht.


----------



## rhinefisher (25. Januar 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Das ist ein Schwabbelstock. Hatte ich in der 10m Version. GRAUSAM



Soll ja auch - beim Tenkara ist ein wenig Geschwabbel durchaus erwünscht...


----------



## rhinefisher (25. Januar 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wo das absolute Topcarbon in 2020 bei 6m an ein Wohlfühlende gelangt, und darüber nur noch mit jedem Fuß mehr schwabbeln dazu kommen kann.



6m scheint wirklich die magische Grenze zu sein - allerdings auch was mein persöhnliches Wohlbefinden anbelangt; längere Stöcke finde ich entsätzlich unhandlich.
6m kann man gut einhändig bedienen und das macht einfach nur Spaß - 7m sind immer schwer und schwabbelig...


----------



## Forelle74 (25. Januar 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ein Preistip für Rutenrohstoff mit evtl. noch etwas selber Hand anlegen, auch @Andal,
> der dafür sehr brauchbar (weich) sein könnte und die ich mal einige als Spitzenlieferanten bestellt hatte:
> 
> 
> ...


Sowas taugt nicht zum Tenkara Fischen
Hab eine mal vom Askari geschenkt bekommen.
Die Stippen haben ne andere Aktion.
Als gänzlich Schrott möchte ich sie nicht bezeichnen.
Zum Stippen auf nicht allzu Kapitale Rotaugen hat sie bisher gute Dienste geleistet.
@rustaweli
Ich komm mit meinen 3,60 gern eigentlich gut zurecht.
Auch in den kleinen Bächen.


----------



## Tikey0815 (25. Januar 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> 6m scheint wirklich die magische Grenze zu sein - allerdings auch was mein persöhnliches Wohlbefinden anbelangt; längere Stöcke finde ich entsätzlich unhandlich.
> 6m kann man gut einhändig bedienen und das macht einfach nur Spaß - 7m sind immer schwer und schwabbelig...


Als ich deinen Text laut vorgelesen habe musste meine Frau laut losprusten


----------



## Forelle74 (25. Januar 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Als ich deinen Text laut vorgelesen habe musste meine Frau laut losprusten


Was ihr wieder für Gedanken habt.
Da wäre ich von allein nie drauf gekommen 
Musste ihn 2 mal lesen


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Januar 2021)

Hallo,

man sollte beim Tenkara auch bedenken, dass in manchen Gewässern das Fliegenfischen dadurch interpretiert wird, dass mit dem Gewicht der Schnur der Köder auszubrigen ist.

Per Heil

Lajos


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Januar 2021)

Das ist eine an sich interessante Frage, was ist Fliegenfischen bzw. was ist das zugelassene Fliegenfischen in DE.
Ich hatte bisher immer angenommen, dass die Verwendung der Kunstfliege das definiert, obwohl das in den Angelkarten eigentlich nie genau drin stand. 
Manchmal steht das etwas mit dem zugelassenen einen Piloten ... dann die Hegene.

Je nach Definition des zugelassenen Fliegenfischens in DE an "Fly-only" Gewässern würde sich ja evtl. noch andere nette Varianten ergeben


----------



## W-Lahn (26. Januar 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> man sollte beim Tenkara auch bedenken, dass in manchen Gewässern das Fliegenfischen dadurch interpretiert wird, dass mit dem Gewicht der Schnur der Köder auszubrigen ist.
> 
> ...


Ist doch auch bei Tenkara der Fall!?


----------



## Andal (26. Januar 2021)

Ich kenne Gewässer, wo gemäß der Angelkarte ausdrücklich die Benutzung "von Ruten ohne Rolle" nicht zugelassen ist. Allerdings sind das Weiher, wo der Vorstand glaubt, dass man die "kolossalen 5 kg Satzer" so nicht bändigen könnte.


----------



## Forelle74 (26. Januar 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das ist eine an sich interessante Frage, was ist Fliegenfischen bzw. was ist das zugelassene Fliegenfischen in DE.
> Ich hatte bisher immer angenommen, dass die Verwendung der Kunstfliege das definiert, obwohl das in den Angelkarten eigentlich nie genau drin stand.
> 
> 
> Je nach Definition des zugelassenen Fliegenfischens in DE an "Fly-only" Gewässern würde sich ja evtl. noch andere nette Varianten ergeben


Ich war öfter an nem " Fly Only" Gewässer wo das genau drin Stand.
Vor allem war da die Definition " Fliegenrute" vorhanden.
Ausm Kopf raus stand das ungefähr so:
Erlaubt ist das Fischen mit einer Künstlichen Fliege oder Streamer mit Schonhaken. 
Oder zumindest angedrückten Wiederhaben.
Erlaubt ist nur die Verwendung einer Fliegenrute.


Mit viel Ausdehnung könnte man dazu auch "Tenkara" zählen. 
Dann würde nächstes Jahr bestimmt ein neuer Zusatz stehen. 
Nur mit Rolle und Flugschnur oder so ähnlich


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Januar 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das ist eine an sich interessante Frage, was ist Fliegenfischen bzw. was ist das zugelassene Fliegenfischen in DE.
> Ich hatte bisher immer angenommen, dass die Verwendung der Kunstfliege das definiert, obwohl das in den Angelkarten eigentlich nie genau drin stand.
> Manchmal steht das etwas mit dem zugelassenen einen Piloten ... dann die Hegene.
> 
> Je nach Definition des zugelassenen Fliegenfischens in DE an "Fly-only" Gewässern würde sich ja evtl. noch andere nette Varianten ergeben


Hallo,

wird sicher unterschiedlich gehandhabt. Ich kenne aber schon Fliegengewässer, da braucht man nicht mit der Sbirolino-Methode und ner Fliege dran losziehen.
Oder wie ein Neffe von mir gern fischt: leichte Spinnrute und eine beschwerte, größere Nymphe dran u.U. mit Vorbebleiung, bei uns hat man damit kein Probleme, aber da gibt es schon Gewässer, da braucht man damit nicht aufkreuzen (übrigens durchaus fängig diese Art zu Fischen).

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. Januar 2021)

Nymphe an einer kleinen, durchsichtigen Zupfpose (z. B. Drennan Loafer, mit Posenringen festgestellt) und mit einer leichten Floatrute gefischt macht auch Spaß.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (26. Januar 2021)

Es gibt reihenweise Fly only Gewässer wo selbst die Art der Köder mehr oder weniger stark reglementiert ist. Das geht vom Verbot von beschwerten Vorfächern, über No-Streamer bis zum Verbot von Jig-Nymphen, Gummimaden usw.  An bekannteren Salmonidengewässern sind solche zusätzliche Regeln heute eher die Regel als eine Ausnahme.


----------



## Andal (26. Januar 2021)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Es gibt reihenweise Fly only Gewässer wo selbst die Art der Köder mehr oder weniger stark reglementiert ist. Das geht vom Verbot von beschwerten Vorfächern, über No-Streamer bis zum Verbot von Jig-Nymphen, Gummimaden usw.  An bekannteren Salmonidengewässern sind solche zusätzliche Regeln heute eher die Regel als eine Ausnahme.


"Man darf sich mit hakenlosem Vorfach fotografieren lassen, wenn man nicht tiefer als 22,5 cm watet."!


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (26. Januar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> "Man darf sich mit hakenlosem Vorfach fotografieren lassen, wenn man nicht tiefer als 22,5 cm watet."!


So ungefähr


----------



## Colophonius (26. Januar 2021)

Man kann sich da schon trefflich streiten, was eine "Fliege" ist. Die Tenkara-Trockenfliegen dürften da auf einer elitären Strecke vermutlich für weniger Naserümpfen sorgen als eine Mop-Fly oder ein Squirmy Wormy.  Das Problem dabei ist aber einfach, dass es keine tragfähigen Definitionen gibt und sich das Fischen schneller und anders entwickelt als es geplant war. Der bayrische Fliegenfischer mit seinem Forellenbach hat eben eine ganz andere Technik als der schwedische Hechtangler in den Schären. In meinem aktuellen Erlaubnisschein ist vorgeschrieben, bei Kunstködern ein Stahlvorfach von min. 40cm zu verwenden  - Ausnahme: Kunstfliege. Der Gedanke ist klar: Trockenfliege oder Nymphe braucht kein bissfestes Vorfach. Meine 30cm Hechtstreamer dürften aber auch Kunstfliegen darstellen. Dass ich da min. 40cm Stahl verwende, ist aber dennoch klar. Die Anglerwelt ist da einfach zu vielfältig, um gute Erlaubnisscheine einfach zu machen.


----------



## Motane (14. Februar 2021)

Hallo Andel
Wenn du noch nichts gekauft habe, gibt es ein paar gute adresse um Tenkara zu kaufen ( und sind hier in EU)
1000fliegen.de
TenkaraTimes.com (da hab ich mein set gekauft. 3,65m rute))
www.flyfishdolomiti.com
und bei Raderfly bekommst du gute Vorfächer (auch für FliFi)

Nutze mein Tenkara in Bergbäche und Voralpenflüsse. 

viel Erfolg
milo


----------



## Elmar Elfers (14. Februar 2021)

Wenn wir Anfang Juli nach Österreich kommen, werde ich meine Set auf jeden Fall mit nehmen. Will das im Tuxtal unbedingt mal ausprobieren.


----------



## DenizJP (14. Februar 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> leichte Spinnrute und eine beschwerte, größere Nymphe dran u.U. mit Vorbebleiung


Hi Lajos - das klingt recht interessant. Hast du da mehr Details zu?


----------



## Forelle74 (14. Februar 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Hi Lajos - das klingt recht interessant. Hast du da mehr Details zu?


Hi Deniz.
Das ist hier bei uns gang und gebe.
Such dir schwere Streamer und Nymphen aus.
So 0,6-1g ca.
Dann einfach ein dünnes fluo oder Mono Vorfach.
Wenn du weiter kommen willst ein 1g Zwickblei vorschalten ca. 5cm.
Und am Grund entlang zupfen.
Oder langsam durchs Mittelwasser führen.
Wird bei uns öfter gemacht, grad an den Kukö Strecken.
Gruß Michi


----------



## Lajos1 (15. Februar 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Hi Lajos - das klingt recht interessant. Hast du da mehr Details zu?


Hallo,

ist genauso so wie es @Forelle74 beschreibt und größere Steinfliegennymphen gehen auch in Gewässern, wo es keine Steinfliegen gibt .
Aber aufpassen bei Fly-only-Strecken, da ist dies meist nicht erlaubt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Forelle74 (6. März 2021)

Konnte nicht wiederstehen  .
Ein Spulenhalter fürs Tenkara Fischen.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (23. März 2021)

So, die Daumen bleiben gedrückt, dass im Juli unser Trip nach Österreich klappt. In den alten Redaktionskisten schlummerte ja das Tenkara-Set, das dann hoffentlicht bald zum Leben erweckt wird. Bei den Fliegenmustern werde ich allerdings auf meine Boxen setzen. Da sind mehr zur Auswahl drin


----------



## Forelle74 (23. März 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> So, die Daumen bleiben gedrückt, dass im Juli unser Trip nach Österreich klappt. In den alten Redaktionskisten schlummerte ja das Tenkara-Set, das dann hoffentlicht bald zum Leben erweckt wird. Bei den Fliegenmustern werde ich allerdings auf meine Boxen setzen. Da sind mehr zur Auswahl drin
> Anhang anzeigen 369453


Schaut Edel aus.
Na dann viel Spaß damit. 
Und viel Glück das der Trip klappt


----------



## Elmar Elfers (23. März 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Schaut Edel aus.
> Na dann viel Spaß damit.
> Und viel Glück das der Trip klappt


Ja, macht einen guten Eindruck. Bin aber bisher noch gar nicht richtig tief in die Tenkara-Materie eingetaucht. Aber wenn schon mal eine Rute vorliegt, dann soll sie auch zum Einsatz kommen. 
Danke, ansonsten zupfe ich damit mal ein paar Rotfedern aus den Seerosen ;-)


----------



## rhinefisher (23. März 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Danke, ansonsten zupfe ich damit mal ein paar Rotfedern aus den Seerosen ;-)


Was durchaus sehr viel Spaß macht...


----------



## Elmar Elfers (23. März 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Was durchaus sehr viel Spaß macht...


Absolut! Nah dran und direkt am Fisch. Auf Sicht ist schon genial - egal, was beißt.


----------



## Forelle74 (23. März 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Ja, macht einen guten Eindruck. Bin aber bisher noch gar nicht richtig tief in die Tenkara-Materie eingetaucht. Aber wenn schon mal eine Rute vorliegt, dann soll sie auch zum Einsatz kommen.
> Danke, ansonsten zupfe ich damit mal ein paar Rotfedern aus den Seerosen ;-)


Grad an so nem Teich geht oft mehr als man denkt.
Es gibt ja genug Fische die auf kleine leckere Fliegen/Nymphen Happen Appetit haben.
Barsch und alle Möglichen Weißfische stehen da auch drauf.


----------

